# Amplificadores varios para mp3 player +vumetro 5 leds+pcb+probado



## belpmx (Dic 28, 2008)

Hola, ya hay algo de información acerca del tema, pero hice este tema nuevo para que aquellos que anden buscando esto lo encuentren de primera mano.

Espero recibir sus aportes para hacer crecer este tema,  así tener una variedad de circuitos amplificador para dispositovs portatiles que funcionen con baterias, o usar la corriente del puerto USB cómo fuente de energía, los circuitos que pongo aquí personalmente los probe y funcionan sin problemas

Actualemente estan:
*
TDA2822{16 pines} y 2822M{8 pines}  (probados)
TEA2025 (probado)
TDA1519/16 (probado por el buen leop4)
*
Bueno, este amplificador ya lo probe y funciona, con el mp3 da un buen sonido más que el de cualquier celular de los que tienen altavoz, el amplificador funciona con 1.8V hasta 15V así que se puede alimentar con baterias, yo lo probe con 5 Volts, 12 volts, con el mp3 y con la laptop. Obviamente da mejor sonido con 12V y la laptop, pero con el mp3 y 5V funciona muy bien. Al subir todo el volumen se distorciona, pero esto es normal, y  mayor voltaje menor distorción.

Bueno lo probe con unas bocinas 3.5" 2W 8Ω, y y se escucha genial.

Bueno le dejo lo siguiente:

Hoja de datos.

Imagen en la que me base.

Documento PDF listo para imprimir y hacer la placa

Archivo .pcb con el diagrama y otros por el buen lalex y JhonnyDC, Leop4

Un paquete con fotos (borrosas).

*Adición 1* Hice el tea2025, este tambien esta funcionando, y hasta donde lo he probado funciona similar al tda2822... esta tambien lo arme y lo probe, a mi me funcionan a la primera (despues de modificar errores) les dejo el ultimo que me funciono a la primera.

*Adición 2* El amigo leop4 hizo este pcb del TDA1519/16... así que el diseño es de el, yo no lo he hecho pero el ya lo hizo... lo único que hice yo fué... mmm... ya me acorde hacer el pdf listo para imprimir y subir todo a este post

*Adición 3* Hice un disipador para cuando lo conectas a 12V y le subes el volumen, se escucha muy bien... si les interesa cómo hacer el dispador:

*Adición 4* Hice el circuito del tda2822 el de 16 pines, en configuración bridge, use dos integrados así que es estereo, se escucha muy bien, y este me funciono a la primera. Se los recomiendo si usan una baterias de varios amperes, ya que son dos integrados. 

Para ver más acerca del tda2822 vean este link:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about29650-107.html
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...-mp3-player-vumetro-5-leds-pcb-probado-17732/

*Adición 5* A PEDIDO de leop4 incluyo un vumetro que el hizp com un ka2284/85



Cualquier cosa no duden en preguntar.

Pabel.

Saludos


----------



## Jhonny DC (Dic 30, 2008)

hola
la verdad que es algo que andaba buscando hace como 6 meses atras y que finalmente solucione con 2 LM386 pero en fin, ta´bueno!
ahora disculpen mi ignorancia pero... alguien me puede explicar la razon de conectar 2 capacitores en serie a la entrada...(C8 C9 y C10 C11) la verdad que me tiene intrigado
otra pregunta, en el PCB, porque no se utiliza el parche de cobre como masa?
y Lalex, hay un error en tu PCB en la pista que alimenta (+V) al integrado. revisalo
sludos


----------



## belpmx (Dic 30, 2008)

Hola Jhony, los capacitores en serie son un pequeño filtro para quitar los sonidos muy agudos y poder subir más el volumen... bueno esto lo explico el buen zenner, si quieres saber más te dejo el link....
y eso de usar el parche cómo masa... seré honesto es mi primer PCB que hago y no se como usarlo del todo... pero aun así funciono bien...
Mmmmm... con respescto a lo que dices que esta mal... creo que se modifica fácil... queda así--- ¿Esta bien?
Saludos

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about17099.htmlhttps://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/mini-amplificador-ipod-10193/

Pabel


----------



## leop4 (Dic 30, 2008)

muy bueno pero cual hago de los dos? cual hisiste vos belpmx? y tambien queria saber si le puedo sacar el fondo ese negro o rojo que tiene atras gracias.


----------



## luis_elpibeorellana (Dic 30, 2008)

hola amigos quiero ver si puedo aportar algo....
seria un ecualizador de tres bandas sencillisimo...
saludos...

http://i39.tinypic.com/33tnpee.jpg


----------



## belpmx (Dic 30, 2008)

Hola leop, yo hice el primero el que dice pabel con letras rojas, el que tiene un puente... el que esta en  el PDF listo para imprimir
y eso de lo rojo o negro se le puede quitar.... segun lo que leí se usa para gastar menos tiempo y menos cloruro ferrico... de esa forma el acido tiene menos cobre para desintegrar....
Bueno pero si se lo quieres quitar, abre el PCB wizard y borralo, no afecta en nada al funcionamiento, si te fijas ningun componente esta soldado, cómo dije es solo para ahorrar tiempo y cloruro ferrico...
Saludos.... estoy en el trabajo si te esperas a la noche lo modifico...


----------



## belpmx (Dic 30, 2008)

luis_elpibeorellana dijo:
			
		

> hola amigos quiero ver si puedo aportar algo....
> seria un ecualizador de tres bandas sencillisimo...
> saludos...
> 
> http://i39.tinypic.com/33tnpee.jpg



Se ve muy sencillo.... pero solo una cosa en el diagrama tiene entrada de voltaje de 12V, si lo vas a alimentar con baterias de menos de 12V no es buena idea, saludos y gracias por el aporte


----------



## Jhonny DC (Dic 30, 2008)

Con respecto al parche de cobre como masa, no es difícil, es trabajoso. La cosa es así:
• Click derecho sobre el componente que llevara un terminal a masa y selecciona la opción pads…
• Una vez abierta la ventana de “Pads” busca la opción “Gap” y pon su valor en 0 (cero). Eso hará que todos los contactos del componente puedan tocar el parche de cobre sin apartarlo
• Para apartar el parche de cobre de los terminales del componente que no van conectados a masa debes crear una isla de conexión con la tecla “F3” y pégala sobre los terminales que quieras apartar de masa

Con respecto al PCB, el cambio que realizaste no arregla el problema. Acá te adjunto el archivo corregido y un diseño mío agregado al de los 2. Me tome la libertad de remplazar los 2 capacitores en serie por otro de 56nF que es uno de los valores comerciales más cercanos al valor que pretenden en base al cálculo realizado por Zenner (el otro valor comercial más cercano es el de 47nF). Aunque de todos modos, según los diseños del fabricante del CI y en base a modelos fabricados comercialmente, no hace falta la colocación de ningún capacitor a la entrada del amplificador.

El motivo de que mi PCB sea más chico es simplemente porque ninguno de los 2 anteriores entraba donde lo quería meter.  

Otra de las cosas buenas que destaco de este diseño es que se puede alimentar con tensiónes desde 1.8V hasta 9V lo que me permite (sacrificando algo de potencia) alimentarlo con los 5V de cualquier puerto USB considerando que con ese voltaje, el circuito completo no supera los 500mA que entrega el puerto

Otra cosita, si te fijas bien en el circuito del ecualizador, la alimentación de 12V entra directamente a través de una resistencia de 1.5K (R 12). A lo mejor, modificando su valor por otro más bajo o en su defecto, puentiarla, se podría alimentar con menos voltaje. Solo sería cuestión de ver cuál es la caída de tensión en R12 y re calcular su valor para que pueda ser alimentado todo el circuito con menos voltaje.

En fin. Espero te sirva y cualquier cosa, sigo acá…
Salu2


----------



## leop4 (Dic 30, 2008)

si pero hoy desarme unos parlantes para pc y tiene el mismo integrado pero suena re mal y cuando le cambias los parlantecitos y le pones unos mas grandes tipo de 2 o 3W suena barbaro. yo pense que el integrado era de mala calidad, tambien una buena opcion es el tda1519 o 1517 que proporciona 6+6W en alta altisima calidad. jeje


----------



## belpmx (Dic 30, 2008)

Hola Jhony, gracias por el aporte... voy a subir al post uno tus PCB... Una pregunta... ya probaste el PCB que hiciste?

Oye leop, no he checado ese TDA que dices, en la noche busco la hoja de datos y veo que pasa...

Hablando de amplificadorfes de bocinas para computadoras... hay un tea.... ahorita no recuerdo el numero, trabaja con 9V.... en cuanto tenga tiempo hago el PCB, compro las partes y lo pruebo...

Saludos...


----------



## leop4 (Dic 30, 2008)

si lo vi en esta pagina y me parecio interesante jeje http://www.chrudim2000.cz/tuning/interier/in_zesilovac2x6w.html
http://www.chrudim2000.cz/tuning/interier/zesilovac2x6w/in_zesilovac2x6w_b.jpg


----------



## belpmx (Dic 30, 2008)

Hola, con la intención de probarlo hice el PCB del TEA 2025.... les dejo el PCB y el diagrama que saque de la hoja de datos.... Por favor les pido que lo revisen.... y gracias Jhonny DC aplique lo que me enseñaste... Maese (así se decía maestro en español más antiguo)
Revisenlo por favor...
Gracias, Pabel


----------



## kaká_2008 (Dic 31, 2008)

hola chicos veo que cai en un tema interesante....
me gustaria hacer este circuito...¿vieron los parlantecitos que vienen para ceulares?..los de sony ericsson...
el otro dia escuche uno y tiene una muy buena calidad de sonido pero suena despacio...
lo bueno es que no suena tan agudo...
si este circuito suena asi y mas fuerte lo hago ya....

en cuanto a lo que dice leop4 sobre los parantes...
cuando son mas grandes suenan mejor?
que parlanntes me aconsejarian que no sean tan grandes y que suenen bien..

gracias!

---------------kaká----------------


----------



## Jhonny DC (Dic 31, 2008)

Hola Belpmx!
Con respecto al PCB que diseñe te diré que espero que funcione, no lo he probado pero seguí el esquema de tu PCB. Si el tuyo funciona el mío también debería hacerlo. En cuanto tenga tiempo de ir a comprar el CI te cuento como anda.
Como pediste estoy revisando tu PCB del TEA2025. Ignoro si este esquema funciona porque nunca lo eh probado pero te comento que encontré algunos detalles en tu placa que no coinciden con el esquema...
1°) te quedo un resto de pista bajo la pata 5 del CI y por eso no se conecta a masa como en el esquema
2°) dudo que consigas capacitores cerámicos de 470uF como los que colocaste en el PCB
3°) fijate la pata 11 porque el esquema indica una cosa y tu PCB otra muy distinta
Hasta ahí lo revise ahora, si encuentro algo más te aviso
Apropósito, este PCB esta más prolijo que el anterior. Te quedo bueno

Con respecto a los parlante, algo sabido, el cálculo para quien no lo sepa es "potencia de salida * 1.4” y eso te da la potencia que debe soportar el parlante mínimamente y de ahí para arriba... no tan arriba o no sonara nada. Con respecto al tamaño físico es solo cuestión de buscar uno acorde a la potencia que se va a usar. Yo diría que de 4" para 2W andan bien... también influye mucho la caja acústica que uses
salu2


----------



## leop4 (Dic 31, 2008)

hola belpmx te comenteo que tambien e echo ese integrado hace como mil años jaja y te digo que suena bien. mas bien como si tuvieras dos lm386 juntos algo parecido. ami parecer me tiraba algo de 1w por canal nada mas y te digo que en el pcb te falto conectar un capacitor y de conectar todas las masas de las borneras.  jeje


----------



## belpmx (Dic 31, 2008)

Gracias.... ya revise  los errores.... y tienes razón, ya lo modifique.... en cuanto a lo de los capacitores de 470.... deja voy a la tienda de electronica a ver si los hay y ver el tamaño.... vuelvo a dejar el PCB
Y en cuanto a la bocinas de celular que dices.... suenan más solo es cuestion de buscar bien la bocina.... si quieres unas como las del Sony ericcson al menos yo no las encontre... lo más parecido que encontre fue 16Ω 3" 3watt... 1.5 dolares.... pero no estaban tan bonitas... así que decidí por estas...
te dejo la imagen


----------



## belpmx (Dic 31, 2008)

leop4 dijo:
			
		

> hola belpmx te comenteo que tambien e echo ese integrado hace como mil años jaja y te digo que suena bien. mas bien como si tuvieras dos lm386 juntos algo parecido. ami parecer me tiraba algo de 1w por canal nada mas y te digo que en el pcb te falto conectar un capacitor y de conectar todas las masas de las borneras.  jeje



Hola leop..... gracias.... cómo a ti no tre gusta usar el parche ese rojo/negro y se lo quitaste.... ese lo uso cómo masa... acabo de corregir el PCB con las sugerencias que dio el buen JhonnyDC y fijate bien sin quitarle lo rojo.... fijate que las borneras y el capacitor y las patas del IC se cnectan todas a traves del parche ese rojo...
Saludos y gracias
Pabel


----------



## leop4 (Dic 31, 2008)

haaaaaaaaa ok gracias pero se nos va a hacer un poco dificil conseguir el ic me estuve fijando en internet y casi ni lo encuentra se confunde con el tda2052,  porque mejor no haces el del 1519 que es mas facil de hacer y el ic no cuesta mas de 8$ digo yo nose jeje.


----------



## kaká_2008 (Dic 31, 2008)

hola chicos...
miren tengo estos parlantes y suenan re groxo...

http://surtec.eurofull.com/imagenes/parlhanxoorchid.png

tienen algun nombre en especial estos parlanes de 2"¿?


----------



## Jhonny DC (Dic 31, 2008)

che, lindo parlante, Belpmx
a lo que me referia con el capasitor es que son capasitores electroliticos los de 470uF y los de 100uF y no ceramicos como los que pusiste en el PCB. ahora, si tu quieres ponerle ceramicos y encuentras alguno de ese valor, adelante, no te detengo. suerte!
avisame si los conseguis y cuanto dueles


----------



## leop4 (Dic 31, 2008)

bue como no tenia nada que hacer me pase unos minutos aciendo el pcb del tda1519/17 abajo se los dejo. no tiene ningun error pero si encuentran algo se los agradesco chau.


----------



## kaká_2008 (Dic 31, 2008)

hola chicoss...yo me acuerdo que lo hice tambien a ese esquema pero nunca lo arme...jeje
pero boee les dejo para que lo vean...
es mas chico que el de leop4--(muy bueno el tuyo)--....espero que no te moleste...

lo unico q tiene de diferente al de leop es que este tiene un pequeño puente...





Feliz 2009 campeones!


----------



## leop4 (Ene 1, 2009)

muy compacto lo veo pero tiene algunos errores primero donde esta el puente? segundo el capacitor de 3.3 esta a negativo con la pata 9. va al reves, y tambien hay un pin abajo del capacitor de 3,3 de la derecha  eso esta mal. hace el pcb un poco mas espaciado como hice yo porque tecnicamente es lo mismo pero me mejor me quedo con el mio jeje.


----------



## Jhonny DC (Ene 1, 2009)

leop4 dijo:
			
		

> muy compacto lo veo pero tiene algunos errores primero donde esta el puente? segundo el capacitor de 3.3 esta a negativo con la pata 9. va al reves, y tambien hay un pin abajo del capacitor de 3,3 de la derecha  eso esta mal. hace el pcb un poco mas espaciado como hice yo porque tecnicamente es lo mismo pero me mejor me quedo con el mio jeje.



Es cierto lo del capacitor, esta al revés.

El puente esta, pero también me costó encontrarlo porque no está señalado donde debe ir y coincido en que ese terminal debajo del capacitor, por más que el capacitor sea pequeño, no puede ir.

Personalmente no me gusta tener que poner puentes en una placa, quedan desprolijos y por eso trato de utilizarlos como último recurso.

No se ofendan pero prefiero utilizar el parche de cobre como masa en lugar de unir todos los terminales de masa con pistas, es mejor y queda más prolijo. Además te permite identificar más rápidamente la masa del PCB en caso de que tengas que realizar alguna reparación y ayuda a reducir cualquier ruido eléctrico que pueda haber en el ambiente. Eh tenido malas experiencias con esto último cuando no usaba el parche como masa.


----------



## belpmx (Ene 1, 2009)

Jhonny DC dijo:
			
		

> che, lindo parlante, Belpmx
> a lo que me referia con el capasitor es que son capasitores electroliticos los de 470uF y los de 100uF y no ceramicos como los que pusiste en el PCB. ahora, si tu quieres ponerle ceramicos y encuentras alguno de ese valor, adelante, no te detengo. suerte!
> avisame si los conseguis y cuanto dueles


Jajajajajajajajajajaja, eres muy sabío y yo muy poco experimentado.... fuí a la tienda de electronica y se sorprendieron por que les pregunte por capacitores de 470uf ceramicos... y al parecer tienes razón.... pye una pregunta.... entonces si pongo capacitores electrolitcos el positivo va del lado del IC y el negativo del parlante?
En cuanto valla a comprar las partes me fijo el tamaño real de los capacitores y así modifico el PCB para que quede de acuerdo al tamaño de los capacitores que no sabía que estaban mal...


----------



## belpmx (Ene 1, 2009)

kaká_2008 dijo:
			
		

> hola chicos...
> miren tengo estos parlantes y suenan re groxo...
> 
> http://surtec.eurofull.com/imagenes/parlhanxoorchid.png
> ...



Mmmmm.... si lo te refieres a los parlantes de 2" .... podria decir que son parlantes con "bolsa de aire" bueno con eso me refiero que tienen esa cosa que hace que se mueva más el cono, si te fijas en las fotos que puse en el primer post esos parlantes no tienen bolsa de aire.... y si te fijas en la imagen que puse en la hoja dos esos si tienen bolsa de aire que son esas cosas azules.... cómo dije antes aca lo más parecidoa 2" que encontre en la casa de electronica fué 3W 16Ω 3" con bolsa de aire....
Los de la iamgen que dejas deben ser cómo 2" 2W 8Ω o 4 Ω
Espero te sirvan mis supociones
Saludos


----------



## leop4 (Ene 1, 2009)

a que le decis bolsa de aire? a la suspencion del parlante?


----------



## belpmx (Ene 1, 2009)

Sí, pero no se bien cómo se llama... gracias

volvi a modificar el TEA2025---- ¿Estan bien los capacitores de 470u? y ya corregi el capacitor del pin 11
Saludos...

Desarme una funete quema de PC... puedo usar los capacitores que tiene, no se ven derramados.... ¿?


----------



## Jhonny DC (Ene 1, 2009)

belpmx dijo:
			
		

> Sí, pero no se bien cómo se llama... gracias
> 
> volvi a modificar el TEA2025---- ¿Estan bien los capacitores de 470u? y ya corregi el capacitor del pin 11
> Saludos...
> ...



Jajajajajajajaja Ojala fuera tan sabio como tú dices…

Tu bolsa de aire se llama suspensión de goma  

La placa te quedo linda y hasta donde vi, los capacitores están bien polarizados

Con respecto a la fuente de PC, como poder se puede. Ten en cuenta que el hecho de que los capacitores no se vean derramados no es ninguna garantía de que no estén en corto o tengan fugas (fugas eléctricas). La forma más práctica de comprobarlos es con un tester analógico poniéndolo para medir resistencia y comprobar que carguen (si realizas esta tarea con tester digital lo más probable es que arruines el tester aunque algunos vienen con la función de medir capacitancias que es mejor que medir la carga del capacitor con el óhmetro de los analógicos) si tienes un medidor de capacitancias, mejor. Obviamente que debes desoldar por lo menos una pata del componente antes de medir cualquier cosa. Seguro que eso lo sabes.

En fin, ante cualquier duda, sigo acá.
Salu2


----------



## belpmx (Ene 1, 2009)

Jajajajaja....
Hola jhonny, si te dijera.... apenas tengo un multimetro y es digital y es de muy mala calidad jajajaja, es muy economico, con decirte que no puedo medir la salida de aundio de un mp3 player por que la salida es muy pequeña... jajajajaja y no tengo esas herramientas que tu mencionas.... y ya desolde todos los capacitores... creo simplemente los utilizaré, si no funciona ya se que fue lo que salio mal...
Saludos  y exito en este año---
Pabel


----------



## Jhonny DC (Ene 1, 2009)

No sé de qué te ríes, yo solo tengo un tester analógico barato que me dieron cuando estudiaba electrónica hace como 15 años atrás 
Si hay miseria que no se note jajajajajajaja
Salu2 y feliz año para ti también


----------



## belpmx (Ene 1, 2009)

mmmmm... yo nunca estudie electronica, estudio ingenieria en sistemas computacionales, y pues es que que.... segun tengo entendido los multimetros analogicos son mejores que los digitales....
Oye si esta cosa tiene lo que dices cual sería... tiene las siguientes etiquetas: DCV,ACV,DCA,10A,hFE, un tipo de onda cuadrada, y el de resitencias.....
¿alguno es?


----------



## Jhonny DC (Ene 2, 2009)

Creo que ninguno
El mío solo tiene:
DCV = voltaje de continua
ACV = voltaje de alterna
DCA = Amperaje de continua
10A = Amperaje de continua hasta 10Amperes
Medidor de carga de pilas y baterías de 9V
y el óhmetro
Con respecto a cual es mejor… te diré… yo me acostumbre al analógico. Es más rápido y si te mandas un moco es más fácil de que te perdone. El digital es más preciso pero donde te mandaste la kag#$%& tiralo a la basura y compra uno nuevo.


----------



## belpmx (Ene 3, 2009)

Hola les cuneto que ya compre los componentes.... el tea2025 lo compre muy barato $18 pesos mexicanos 1.3 dolares... jajajaja de hecho el potenciometro doble costo $15 pesos jajajajajaja, pero a la hora de imprimirlo me di cuenta que unas pistas casi tocan la masa... así que volvi a modificar el PCB.... les dejo el ultimo PCB y el PDF listo para imprimir... si todo sale bien despues los podre decir que esta probado que funciona


----------



## belpmx (Ene 4, 2009)

Mmmm les cuento que ya arme el tea2025.... y no funciono.... al menos al principio.... primero quedo una micro puente que el ataque quimico no se comio.... despues dos puentes minusculos de estaño.... y depues funciona pero... despues el cable con plug 3.5 estaba mal polarizado.... y despues funciona pero hace un ruido espantoso... cómo si se metiera ruido o estatica... pero no lo creo lo alimento con una pila de 9V y no se que pueda ser.......pero que esperaban si lo hice en la noche sin luz del sol.... un foco no es lo mismo....
Bueno.... ya hay luz del sol, voy a revisar si no hay algunos otros puentes.... y si los encuentro voy a modificar el PCB para que funcione de primera... creo que esto me pasa por que la punta del caltin que tengo es muy corriente... pero así compre el cautin.... tendre que comprar una puenta nueva que no se heche a perder...
En cuanto funcione bien dejo el definitivo más fotos, más PCB ,más PCB...
Saludos...


----------



## belpmx (Ene 4, 2009)

Hola miren este link! son unas pequeñas fotos acerca de cómo va el proyecto del tda 2822

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/160760/

¡Saludos!


----------



## belpmx (Ene 9, 2009)

Hola, lo prometido es deuda, les tengo el PCB del tea 2025, todas las errores que dije antes ya estan corregidos, lo que hioce fue volver a hacer el PCB, use el método de la planca... y lo demás ya lo saben, esta vez funciona al primer ensamble... En el primer post dejo unas fotos, el PCB, el PDF listo para imprimir, y la hoja de datos de dicho tea....
Este amplificador ya lo probe, lo probe con 2.6V y suena.... con las mismas baterias probe el tda2028 y dan un sonido similar... el tea2025 da más sonido pero se distorciona un poco más, y el tda da un poco menos pero es menos distorción.... despues pruebo más los dos circuitos y les digo al menos a mi oido cual esta funcionando mejor...

Y otra cosa, necesito ayuda, hice el pcb del td2028 modo bridge, y según yo esta bien, revise como tres veces. lo arme y lo probe y con 3V funcionaba horrible, no tenía ningun puente de soldadura, todas las polaridades bien.... y no funcionaba, eso fué ayer en la noche, hoy lo probe con 12V y queme el tda... alguien podría revisarlo y decirme cual es el error... yo supuse que RL es el la bocina, parlante....
Gracias


Pabel.


----------



## Mark TLLZ (Ene 11, 2009)

disculpen, el aplificador TDA2822M. que le tengo que hacer para que nada mas me aplifique frecuencias bajas, quiero que nada mas me bajehe!


----------



## belpmx (Ene 11, 2009)

Hola, no estoy del todo seguro... pero los bajos tienen cierta frecuencia creo que son como 30Mhz.... lo que tienes que hacer es aplicarle un filtro a la entrada para que solo le entren sonidos graves de esa forma solo amplifica lo que tiene de entrada...
Saludos...


----------



## luis_elpibeorellana (Ene 14, 2009)

hola chicos...quiero hacer este circuito pero le quisiera meter una bateria de celu motorola...que dicen..va a funcionar?
estuve viendo en el data y este integrado(TDA2822)y dice que tiene 1Amper para funcionar...pero nuse cuanto tendra la bateria...
les dejo una foto de la bateria





gracias!


----------



## Mark TLLZ (Ene 14, 2009)

la bateria esa es para 710mA por hora, la verdad no se que tanto consuma el aplificador, pero si deve de funcionar, si belpmx le mete 2.x de voltaje al aplificador y trabaja con la bateria esa debe de funcionar bien... has la brueba


----------



## leop4 (Ene 14, 2009)

esa es una bateria de 3.7V por lo cual si tiene 10000 amperes no le va a servir de nada. eso necesita como mucho 12V y como minimo 5V para que ande correctamente


----------



## belpmx (Ene 14, 2009)

luis_elpibeorellana dijo:
			
		

> hola chicos...quiero hacer este circuito pero le quisiera meter una bateria de celu motorola...que dicen..va a funcionar?
> estuve viendo en el data y este integrado(TDA2822)y dice que tiene 1Amper para funcionar...pero nuse cuanto tendra la bateria...
> les dejo una foto de la bateria
> 
> ...



Hola hola, si el tda2822m cosume A LO MÁS 1 amper, si le metes menos de un amper simplemente no vas a tener todo el "poder" que te puede entregar el amplificador a dicho nvoltaje. Yo use 2 baterias recargables AA (1.2 V cada una, pero reales me da como 1.35V, 2,500 mah) las use en serie y me dan como 2.7V y el amplificador funciona... si no más recuerdo los tda solo consumen la corriente necesaria, valla pues no requieren de 1 amp si no estan a la máxima potencia... si viste la grafica que viene en la hoja de datos ahi te muestra la relación poder-voltaje....
Cualquier cosa solo pregunta.... animate y arma el circuito... de que funciona funciona... solo recuerda que a mayor voltaje menor distorción y mayor poder...

Saludos, Pabel


----------



## belpmx (Ene 15, 2009)

Hola compañeros, les cuento que sigo probando el tda2822m, ahora lo que hice fué comprar un plug para el cenicero del carro, conecte el circuito y cómo tengo una caja casí terminada, me sorprenden los resultados ya que mueve bien el minwoofer 3.5" 4 ohms y da más o menos bajos (lo sabre cuando termine de cerrar las cajas)... Pero bueno la duda es realmente ¿necesita algun tipo de disipador? cuando subo el volumen y ponga una canción bajos suena bien pero si toco el tda se siente caliente, si dejo el dedo pegado y preciono al tda unos segundos se calienta y tengo que quitar el dedo.... leí el datasheet y no se si la temperatura máxima es 70° o 100°...
Ustedes que dicen ¿se puede quemar el TDA despues de un rato a todo voluemen? ¿Necesita disipador (aunque sea pequeño? ¿cual es la temperatura máxima?

Dejo una imagen sacada de la hoja de datos.

Saludos y mil gracias


----------



## leop4 (Ene 15, 2009)

hola belpmx con eso yo te puedo ayudar, primero no te preocupes porque no le va a pasar nada. eso si. tenes que tener cuidaddo de no exederlo demaciado, pero yo en la mayoria de equipos que vi tipo los reronditos como este _Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-47315498-reproductor-de-cd-ts-128-amfm-ambar-tonomac-super-prctico-_JM_
adentro tienen integrados conocidos como este http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheet/SamsungElectronic/mXvvrus.pdf que suenan muy bien sin distorcion como este del ta2025 jeje pero la mayoria de estos tenian un pequeño disipador tipo chapita de lata, este mismo estaba tibio pero cuando suvias el volumen al mango se calentaba bastante jeje. te doy un truco que hise yo y me funciono va lo copie de los chinos pero bue jaja. agarra una lata de cervesa o coca y recorta un trozo con tijera despues doblalo asta formar una T o un puente quese yo     y despues le pones grasa termica para que no se despegue, sino sacas un pequeño pedacito del medio de la chapita o T de cada lado y lo soldas al integrado con estaño para que no se salga pero igual la grasa agarra bien, esto es por si queres que no se te mueva ni nada raro jej abajo te dejo una imagen a lo que me refiero. y gracias por patrocinar mi pcb del tda1519 jejeje     obiamente tiene que tener el mismo largo que el integrado.


----------



## belpmx (Ene 15, 2009)

leop4 dijo:
			
		

> hola belpmx con eso yo te puedo ayudar, primero no te preocupes porque no le va a pasar nada. eso despues le pones grasa termica para que no se despegue, sino sacas un pequeño pedacito del medio de la chapita o T de cada lado y lo soldas al integrado con estaño para que no se salga pero igual la grasa agarra bien, esto es por si queres que no se te mueva ni nada raro jej abajo te dejo una imagen a lo que me refiero. y gracias por patrocinar mi pcb del tda1519 jejeje     obiamente tiene que tener el mismo largo que el integrado.



Muy buen dato leo, unas preguntas...
1. Acerca de la lata... tengo que usar la parte delgada(cuerpo de la lata) o la parte gruesa (tapas de la lata)
2. Lo de la grasa termica lo entendí... pero se puede soldar directamente al tda... a la parte negra... o ¿a que te refieres con eso de soldar al integrado?

Y eso de la publicidad... pues de nada... es más si me das permiso pongo el diagrama en el primer post 

Gracias


----------



## leop4 (Ene 15, 2009)

dale dale pone el famoso diagrama, ayer hice el pcb del TDA1519 y anda de lujo jaaj con respecto a soldarlo me referia a soldar con estaño la chapita a algunas de las patas del integrado sino con la pistolita encoladora le haces un puntito y ya esta y con lo de la lata la parte fina, osea delgada pero si le podes poner la de abajo mejor, nose como vas a hacer para doblarla pero bue como te parezca mejor saludos.


----------



## belpmx (Ene 15, 2009)

Listo Leo, ya esta en el primer post... si le haces alguna modificacción compartela....
Saludos...

Posdata: Nada más deja que salga a la calle y vea una lata, verá cómo le va


----------



## leop4 (Ene 16, 2009)

sino haces esto. vas al kiosko y le decis al dueño me das una cerbezita y ya esta sino busca en plazas, aca esta lleno si queres te mando una por correo jajaja pero seria mas gasto que comprarla o encontrarla jejeje.


----------



## belpmx (Ene 16, 2009)

Hammm, me gusta la cerveza, pero acá la cerveza que venden en lata o es muy mala o muy buena :-O la más mala es barata (tecate $7) y la buena (modelo especial) esta cómo $11 (mexicanos), y si compras cerveza en botella muy buena por cierto cuesta $7 aprox... jajajajaja
Nota: $1 US ≈  $3.5 arg
          $1 US ≈ $13.5 mex


----------



## leop4 (Ene 16, 2009)

si pero por 3.50$ haaaa claro aya 13.50$ es como si aca fueran 10$ no?
de ultima te compras una pepsi y listo.


----------



## belpmx (Ene 16, 2009)

Resumiendo una cerveza cuesta $1.75 pesos argentinos, y de la buena como $3 argentinos...
Justamente acabo de montarle el disipador al tda... dejo unas fotos...
Lo que hice fué:
1. ponerle grasa de silicón
2. Abrir la lata a la mitad y cortar una tirita
3. Aderir la tirita al tda
4. Con hilo (del normal) le di vueltas entre los pines (esto para que haga buen contacto)
5. Poner silicon negro (del automotriz) donde esta la marca del tda y el lado opuesto (paralelo)... haaaa y por cierto marque el "disipador" para que sepan cual es el pin 1 del IC para que despues no lo conecten al revez....
6. Una vez seco el silicon cortar el hilo.

Listo tenemos un lindo bichito con todo y antenas


----------



## leop4 (Ene 16, 2009)

ajajaja muy bueno te quedo belpmx funciona al final? se calienta un poco? pense que era para el ta2025 no para el tda2822 te felicito muy bueno pero el copyright es mio eeee ajjajaajaj che cambiando de tema estuve viendo el tda7050 http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheet/philips/TDA7050_CNV_2.pdf y me parecio interesante lleva muy pocos componentes nada mas ni nada menos que dos capacitores de 50uF si es estereo, y un solo pote si es mono jeje, otro que vi fue el tda7052 http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheet/philips/TDA7052_CNV_2.pdf que es de 1W mono BTL muy parecido al LM386 ahora mismo estoy haciendo el pcb de los 2 jeje luego los subo.

PD: en las fotos parece una arañita con alas ...  aunque no existen       

y la chapita se parece a la antena de la tele que tengo en mi cuarto


----------



## franko1819 (Ene 16, 2009)

pero resumiendo el integrado no se quema con 12 v?
y cuando puse los potes al maximo se empezo a distorcionar bastante el sonido tanto que parece una radio am descompuesta  yo lo use con 6 v y 2 amperes---es muy buena la idea del disipador con la lata de cerveza---
pero me anduvo de 10 el integradito ya voy aponer unas fotos de el montaje mio con la placa "de isla" que aca en agentina le dicen pero me quedo bien compacto y ordenado


----------



## belpmx (Ene 16, 2009)

Hola justamente lo estoy probando con un transformador de 12V 2amp que rectificadao me da como 17.6 le pongo una resistencia de 6.8Ω a 1watt que me dan como 15V y ya con el disipador se calienta pero no cómo antes...
Si la canción no tiene bajos le puedes dar todo el volumen (con una de lacrimosa anda de 12, por que 10 es poco jajajaja) es muy economico el dispador y le ayuda al integrado,,, esperamos ver tus fotos...

Saludos


----------



## belpmx (Ene 26, 2009)

Hola. hoy llegaron a mi trabajo unas bocinas para PC que iban a enviar a garantia... unas perfect Choice... mi sorpresa al abrirlas es que tiene una fuente conmutada y se ve muy pequeña la fuente de poder... además tienen un TDA2822M   ... lo que encontre interesante fué un tipo de filtro, del cual las resistencias no pude ver solo vi dos banditas negro, rojo...
les dejo el diagrama...¿qué opinan?

Pabel


----------



## belpmx (Ene 26, 2009)

leop4 dijo:
			
		

> ajajaja muy bueno te quedo belpmx funciona al final? se calienta un poco? pense que era para el ta2025 no para el tda2822 te felicito muy bueno pero el copyright es mio eeee ajjajaajaj che cambiando de tema estuve viendo el tda7050 http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheet/philips/TDA7050_CNV_2.pdf y me parecio interesante lleva muy pocos componentes nada mas ni nada menos que dos capacitores de 50uF si es estereo, y un solo pote si es mono jeje, otro que vi fue el tda7052 http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheet/philips/TDA7052_CNV_2.pdf que es de 1W mono BTL muy parecido al LM386 ahora mismo estoy haciendo el pcb de los 2 jeje luego los subo.
> 
> PD: en las fotos parece una arañita con alas ...  aunque no existen
> 
> y la chapita se parece a la antena de la tele que tengo en mi cuarto



Oye Leo como te fué con los integrados que mencionas, yo compre uno... pero ya no se donde lo deje jejejeje

Saludos...


----------



## Mark TLLZ (Ene 27, 2009)

hola, miren, me encontre esos CI... aver que les parece y aver que podemos hacer con ellos

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/viewtopic.php?p=165253#165253


----------



## Asterix (Ene 27, 2009)

Hola amigo belpmx, desde Argentina te saludo. Muy buen aporte lo del TDA2822, he usado esta línea de amplificador y demostraron ser muy buenos y nobles, calentones pero aguantan cualquier cosa. Te aclaro que solo hago cosas por hobby porque me gusta obviamente, y quiero preguntarte si este montaje se podría usar como preamplificador o sería demasiado lo entregado para la etapa amplificadora, lo mismo para el TEA2025. Estoy en busca de un pre realmente sencillo que tenga volumen, graves, agudos y que ande a la primera vez, TL072, 086, alguno con la línea LM, etc. Ya hice dos que no me funcionaron y no se como buscar la falla, y uno que estaba mal hecha la PCB con respecto del diagrama el cual debi reformar ese si me andubo ambos canales excelente. Bueno, un abrazo desde aquí.


----------



## MFK08 (Ene 27, 2009)

quieres un buen pre utiliza un lm1036 anda de mil maravillas


----------



## leop4 (Ene 27, 2009)

tienes el pcb?


----------



## Asterix (Ene 27, 2009)

Hola leop4, acá encontré entre tantos archivos el que armé y lo subo, no se corresponde el diagrama a la placa, así que me tomé el trabajo de seguir elemento por elemento para conectar cada cosa en su lugar, (el año pasado)por vago no más no dibuje el correcto, ahora que lo podría reutilizar tendría que hacer otra vez lo mismo, pero además quiero probar otras alternativas, total hago cosas muy de a poco. Ahora cabe aclarar que este pre según el diagrama anda excelente, perfecta ecualización al menos al oído.
MFK08, gracias por el dato, ahora busco que hay para armar en la web, como mi tiempo es muy escaso siempre busco algo con el PCB ya hecho, eso me ahorra muchísimo tiempo, y si alguien lo ha probado muchísimo mejor, gracias por el contacto, un abrazo a ambos.


----------



## belpmx (Ene 27, 2009)

Hola Aterix, pues gracias por tus coemtarios y de nada para servir... pues podrias usarlo como preamplificador, en lugar de ponerle un potenciometro le pones un preset y lo vas ajustando hasta que tengas el "sonido preamplificado" aunque tambien dependiendo del voltaje que uses seran los milwatts que entregue...

Saludos desde México


----------



## belpmx (Ene 27, 2009)

Hola les cuento que probe el tda7052... en protoboard... y ¡suena espantoso! pero me han dicho que las protoboard no son buenas para esto... en n rato libre hago el PCB y lo vuelvo a probar...

SAludos


----------



## MFK08 (Ene 27, 2009)

Asterix dijo:
			
		

> Hola leop4, acá encontré entre tantos archivos el que armé y lo subo, no se corresponde el diagrama a la placa, así que me tomé el trabajo de seguir elemento por elemento para conectar cada cosa en su lugar, (el año pasado)por vago no más no dibuje el correcto, ahora que lo podría reutilizar tendría que hacer otra vez lo mismo, pero además quiero probar otras alternativas, total hago cosas muy de a poco. Ahora cabe aclarar que este pre según el diagrama anda excelente, perfecta ecualización al menos al oído.
> MFK08, gracias por el dato, ahora busco que hay para armar en la web, como mi tiempo es muy escaso siempre busco algo con el PCB ya hecho, eso me ahorra muchísimo tiempo, y si alguien lo ha probado muchísimo mejor, gracias por el contacto, un abrazo a ambos.



asterix fijate en ese post esta el pcb y ademas esta probado yo lo tengo funcionando en mi amplificador y anda muy bien

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about25240.html


----------



## Asterix (Ene 27, 2009)

Si MFK08, ni bien comentaste lo encontré y ya lo guarde, así que de a tiempitos seguramente lo voy a hacer, si no me llego hasta Villa María, estoy a 100Km, ja ja. Un abrazo


----------



## MFK08 (Ene 28, 2009)

jaja ok cuando quieras..


----------



## leop4 (Ene 28, 2009)

yo dije tda7050 auque el 7052 es parecido.


----------



## belpmx (Ene 28, 2009)

Pues el 7050 no lo pude encontrar... solo el 7052... se me hace raro en esa tienda a la que voy tienen un surtido que da miedo... muy pequeño el lugar... además el 7052 se le mete un poco de ruido de la fuente de PC... pero yo le hecho la culpa al protoboard... o tal vez el potenciometro... ya que solo sonaba en intervalo muy pequeño del pote...

Saludos..


----------



## belpmx (Ene 28, 2009)

Hola les dejo el PCB del tda7052, así como la hoja de datos... en cuanto tenga tiempo lo pruebo... si ven algun error me avisan.

Nota para leop: no le quites el parche rojo lo uso como GND

Pabel, saludos


----------



## leop4 (Ene 28, 2009)

jajaj odio ese parche me dan ganas de sacarlo jajaja pero hoy busque información y encontre datos interesantes de este integrado, para empezar la pagina es esta www.320volt.com no me pregunten donde lo encontre solo lo encontre. me quede todo el dia viendo circuitos. muy interesantes por cierto, y encontre el pcb del tda7052 va el pcb cara de componentes. porque yo me tome el trabajito de abrir el paint y pintar las pistas azules en negro y sacarles todos los componentes jeje, total me tome 5 minutos jajaj. bueno abajo se los dejo. igual calculo que deve andar no? porque le sacaron una foto ya montado.


----------



## belpmx (Ene 28, 2009)

Hola leop, interesante aporte.... jajajajaja, aunque lamento decirte que tus 5 minutos en paint fueron en vano... por que la imagen no esta a escala.... pero ajustandola un poco... puede que quede... basicamente lo que tiene es un pequeño filtro en la entrada... interesante...
Ahorita me pongo a armar la que publique hace unas y despues les digo como funciona...
Voy a ver la página que pusiste... me impresinas leop, ya sabes leer turco  

Saludos...


----------



## belpmx (Ene 29, 2009)

Hola, ya hice en la placa que dije, y psss necesito ayuda... le puse un pote de 50kΩ... reciclado de un proyecto fallido y ese pote lo probe con el protoboard...  y pus creí que era la protoboard... 
En sí el problema es que si suena, como al 1/8 de perilla comienza a sonar, apenas le subo un poquitin y sube el volumen despues baja, como a 6/8 de la perilla se vuelve a escuchar pero un poco distorcionado, despues un poco más y se escucha horrible y la perilla a 8/8 no se escucha nada.
Creí que era el pote que no servía, puse uno nuevesito y paso lo mismo...

¿que esta mal?

Nota: los potes son lineales

Saludos...


----------



## leop4 (Ene 29, 2009)

nose que deve estar mal pero que quisiste decir con eso de escala que no esta a tamaño original? a y cuando tenga tiempo ago el que puse yo. y no turco nose pero con las fotos aprendes.


----------



## leop4 (Ene 29, 2009)

hola a todos recien salido del horno un pcb echo por mi del KA2281, un pequeño vumetro para el tda2822 en estereo. !aviso! las resistencias no se de cuantos ohms tienen que ser,en la imagen de  la placa universal creo que hay de 55 o 56 ohms nose bien porque no veo bien los colores pero creo que es : verde, azul negro, dorado o verde, verde, negro, dorado igual depende del voltage de alimentacion.
abajo dejo la imagen de la placa iniversal para que verifiquen si hay algun error. gracias.


----------



## belpmx (Ene 30, 2009)

Impresionante Leop... ha si me refería a que no esta al tamaño real.... ese vumetro se ve bien... a ver donde lo meto... es que ya tengo el espacio casi medido... jajajajaja
Eres un as encontrando paginas en otros idiomas,,,,
Y eso de las resitencias, la tienes que calcular de acuerdo al led, su consumo y voltage..... pero es fácil.... se le podría poner un regulador de voltage como de 5V así si se usan 9V o más no hay problema... al menos eso creo yo...

SAludos,,,


----------



## leop4 (Ene 30, 2009)

hay lo achique bastante mas con un UA7809 para que trabaje a 9V si queres ponele uno de 5V que es lo mismo y las resistencias son de 56 ohms. haa y las medidas de la placa eran 8,5cm de largo y 5,5cm de alto cuando la achique aun mas con el regulador o sin el la deje en 7,8cm de largo y 4,5cm de alto. mañana lo pongo a prueva en el protoboard y si hay anda bien en la placa tambien .    

si queres algo mas chico abajo te dejo un pcb que hice con un KA2284 provado y funcionando para un lm386, espero te sirva


----------



## belpmx (Ene 30, 2009)

Hammm no es por criticar ni nada por estilo, solo es por sugerir,,,, si mueves el regulador o el IC para dejarle espacio al disipador del regulador, solo es un pequeño comentario....
Saludos...


----------



## leop4 (Ene 31, 2009)

yo savia que me ivas a decir eso jajaja, estuve viendo el datashet del integrado y me di cuenta que lo podes alimentar de 5 a 14V y no tiene un consumo mayor a 30mA por lo cual el regulador apenas se entibiese o practicamente ni se calienta. yo hoy lo voy a provar con resistencias de 100 ohms y 12V aver que pasa. gracias por tu comentario.


----------



## belpmx (Ene 31, 2009)

Psss, seras brujo... psss lo pruebas y ya nos cuentas si se puede calentar un huevo, hacer un té... o no calienta ni un granito de arroz...
El Integrado se alimenta con alto grado de voltajes, pero lo leds no  

Para ambar 12V 490 Ohm y  0.196 watt
Para rojo 12V 490 Ohm y  0.196 watt
Para verde12V 435 Ohm y  0.196 watt

Solo son valores calculados considerando 20 mAMp de consumo.... el valor más cercano no se cual sea

saludos..


----------



## leop4 (Feb 1, 2009)

ok muchas gracias belpmx ya mismo lo estoy aciendo en protoboard jaja


----------



## leop4 (Feb 1, 2009)

hola belpmx te cuento que lo hice y funciona de 10 jaja pero cuando lo hice en la placa experimental el segundo led no se encendia del todo lo cambie y seguia igual cambie el integrado y tambien seguia igual pero igual lo hice asi nomas jajaja hasta ahora anda y tambien te cuento que anulando las resistencias de 100 ohms funciona igual siempre y cuando lo alimentes con 5 volts   , haaa y el regulador calentaba bastante jeje hay que ponerle un pequeño disipador pero yo lo deje horas prendido con el disipador y no le paso naranja jeje bue abajo te dejo fotos y un videito del vumetro y mi amplificador con tda2030 en puente que proporciona 35+35WRMS    
YouTube - Vumetro con el KA2281


----------



## franko1819 (Feb 2, 2009)

¡¡¡¡¡¡¡quema el regulador¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## Jhonny DC (Feb 2, 2009)

Bueno, aquí eh volbido!  

Estaba viendo el aporte del vúmetro y me parece bueno y sencillo. Lo cierto es que yo tengo un vúmetro armado y que funciona muy bien pero con un LM3915 y utilice un multiplexor para que el mismo CI maneje los 2 canales. Lo tengo funcionando con mi potencia de 130 + 130 W RMS https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/160898/ que tengo para pasar música (soy Disc Jókey)  pero también la probé con un amplificador con 2 TDA2030A de 16 + 16 W RMS y anda lo mas bien. También lo probé con potencias mas chicas sin problema.

No lo postie antes porque pienso que si vas a alimentar un circuito con pilas o baterías, cuanto menos corriente consuma es mejor para extender la autonomía al máximo pero si le quieres agregar un vúmetro y no le tienes miedo a los circuitos algo más complejos que los que vi hasta ahora acá… acá te dejo mi aporte y te digo que funciona muy bien, este si lo tengo probado desde hace como 2 años sin problemas hasta ahora
fijate que son 6 pag con todos los datos basicos y comentarios nesesarios para conectarlo y ponerlo en funcionamiento + los PCB listos para imprimir. un aporte bastante completo diria yo...  

salu2 y Suerte al armarlo... si te animas


----------



## belpmx (Feb 2, 2009)

Hola Jhony, ya se te extrañaba...
Voy a revisar ese vúmetro a ver cómo se ve... y eso de las baterias es muy cierto, puede que me sirva ya que tambien pienso alimtarlo con un transformador de 12V... y ahí no hay mucho problema...
En cuanto lo tenga bien funcionando bien, y halla hecho los calculos necesarios publico la información...}

Se ve lindo tu vúmetro Leo, hasta lo tienes funcionando con lógica inversa... jajajajaja... en caunto tenga tiempo y $ armo algún vúmetro...

*Adición 1* Wow... tu vúmetro da miedo, esta muy bien... felicidades... la alimentación dice que va de 12-6 V... si el transformador ya rectificado da como 16V .... ¿debo usar un regulador que lo baje a 12V?

Saludos...


----------



## Jhonny DC (Feb 2, 2009)

belpmx dijo:
			
		

> *Adición 1* Wow... tu vúmetro da miedo, esta muy bien... felicidades... la alimentación dice que va de 12-6 V... si el transformador ya rectificado da como 16V .... ¿debo usar un regulador que lo baje a 12V?
> 
> Saludos...



bueno, dice que es hasta 12V pero el regulador de la entrada es un 7806 y segun las espesificaciones del fabricante soporta hasta unos 36V. el transformador de 12V rectificado debe darte, si, cerca de 16V pero cuando le aplicas la carga ese valor baja 1 o 2 Volt. de todas formas no creo que tengas problemas pero si pasas los 18V o 20V te recomendaria que le pongas un disipador al regulador


----------



## Asterix (Feb 5, 2009)

Ok, gracias belpmx, vamos a ver que sale. Para leop4 particularmente que preguntabas por el pcb, el que ya subí anteriormente, acá subo ahora una foto para ver las pistas que debí reformar para el conexiónado correcto como es en el esquema, se puede apreciar las entradas izquierda y derecha como así las salidas. Saludos


----------



## belpmx (Feb 9, 2009)

Hola les cuento que estoy diseñando una pequeña fuente de alimentación para el TDA2822M, hasta ahora realice los calculos del transformador, diodos, capacitor...  use 6V por que dice la hoja de datos que es el valor recomendado... y a 6V da un Watt

VA=6/1.4142 + 1.4= 5.64 VCA
transformador: 2.82 +2.82 VCA
I= 2.8w/5.64v = 0.5 A
Diodos: 2A 
Capacitor 4100uF... y de ahi le pueden subir más, lo único que cambia es menor grado de voltaje de rizado, los calculos los hice en base a: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about29738.html

Aunque en este calculo diga que se requiere medio amper... he descubierto que los transformadores que venden no dicen el dato real...
para este necesitamos 5.64VCA.... y en teoria con un 3v+3v 0.5 amp bastaría... pero...

Fuí a la tienda de lectronica y medi dos transformadores... y calcule su potencia aparente en base a  esto https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about29466.html 

esto dice la "Etiqueta"
3+3V 500 mA

a 1.3
b 1.2
S: 1.56
Pa:1.0816
Pr=0.86 VCA
Amperes reales a 6V = 0.286 A

esto dice la "Etiqueta"
3+3V 1 A

a 1.6
b 1.5
S:2.4
Pa:2.56
Pr:2.048 VCA
Amperes reales a 6V = 0.6826 A

Así que... no se si alguno sirva... así que si van a hacer esto primero hay que ver que compran... bueno... en caunto tenga tiempo y dinero lo armo y les digo como me fuí

Saludos...


----------



## Jhonny DC (Feb 16, 2009)

Muy interesante lo de los transformadores… sin duda es un dato para tener en cuenta.

Ahora bien… también debes tener en cuenta que el amplificador, durante el uso normal, no está aplicando su potencia máxima durante todo el tiempo… la potencia varia en paralelo con la señal. Digo, no vas a aplicar una señal de amplitud y frecuencia fija sino música que es una señal que varía todo el tiempo. A qué viene esto? A que el amplificador solo va a requerir del máximo amperaje por unos breves instante  y el resto del tiempo se mantendrá en valores más abajo. Estos valores más bajos los puede mantener perfectamente el transformador y para los valores más alto donde el transformador no da, el amplificador va a tomar corriente de los capacitores que en este caso funcionaran como una suerte de amortiguadores  para que el transformador no recienta las cargas máximas.

Si lo que te preocupa es el voltaje de rizado, bueno, es posible reducirlo considerablemente con un regulador de voltaje como el 7806. Utiliza un transformador de 9V que rectificado y filtrado te dará como unos 11V o 12V +/- y con el 7806 lo estabilizas en 6V. Como lo que hace este integrado es recortar el voltaje por encima de los 6V va a recortar también el rizado y con un capacitor de unos 470uF después del integrado te sobra fuente. Claro que además de este capacitor debes agregar otro de por lo menos 2200uF entre +V y Masa entre los diodos y el regulador para una mejor amortiguación de las cargas. Te aconsejo un pequeño disipador para el regulador.

Con respecto a los diodos te diré que con un puente de diodos de 1A es más que suficiente para este amplificador, además, con un transformador de “1A” los diodos no tienen problemas para aguantar la carga máxima…
Aun con todo esto, el circuito que quieres usar como amplificador no tiene demasiados problemas con cualquier variación de voltaje que puedan hacer los transformadores que mencionaste al exigirlos con máxima carga (1W). Es más, a potencias de alrededor 1W, no es tan crítico el diseño de una buena fuente.

Por experiencia te comento que para 1W sobre 8Ohm se requiere de unos 350mA que por 2 módulos  te daría unos 700mA. Con el transformador de 6V/1A; un capacitor electrolítico de 4700uF/25V (para ser generoso porque uno de 2200uF/25V también andaría bien) y un puente de diodos de 1A tienes más que suficiente para alimentar el amplificador en estéreo.

Yo alimente 2 LM380N (que entregan 2W/8Ohm c/u "el de 14 patas") con un puente de diodos de 1A; un capacitor de 2200uF/25V y un transformador de 12V/1A sin ningún problema.

En fin, suerte y como siempre, espero que te sirva esto

Salu2


----------



## belpmx (Feb 17, 2009)

Hoooo, de nuevo muchas gracias por tu sabiduría, tenía idea de algunas cosas que mencionas, y esto nlo hago en forma de aprender, ya que diseñar una fuente de poder para algo más grande resulta más caro y una fuente de poder como esta es barata, en teoría los calculos son iguales, y mi sentido común me dice que es cierto lo que dices... solo son precauciones extras...
Mil saludos, y mil gracias


----------



## bruno_2.0 (Feb 25, 2009)

hola yo quiero hacer un mini amplificador como este de aca abajo tengo 2 parlantes de 1/2 w y de 8 Ω


----------



## belpmx (Feb 25, 2009)

Pues con el tda2822M podrás obtener un  sonido parecido al de esas bocinas, ya las he escuchado, solo ten en cuenta que el amplificador te da de potencia cómo un 380 Mwatt a 6V, solo asegurate de no poner más de 6V cómo tu entrada de alimentación y tus parlantes seguirá bien.
Saludos


----------



## cevollin (Feb 25, 2009)

pues mira amigo si quieres armar un mini amplificador como para un ipod o reproductor de mp3 yo arme un circuito muy sencillo solamente utiliza el circuito integrado TEA2025b ese te da alrededor de unos 3 watts y se olle bastante bien ese circuito no sale caro aca en mi pais me costo 5 pesos y ps se alimenta con unos 9 voltios con una bateria aca te dejo el datashet del integrado es muy facil de armar y no requiere muchos componentes


----------



## Jhonny DC (Feb 25, 2009)

cevollin dijo:
			
		

> pues mira amigo si quieres armar un mini amplificador como para un ipod o reproductor de mp3 yo arme un circuito muy sencillo solamente utiliza el circuito integrado TEA2025b ese te da alrededor de unos 3 watts y se olle bastante bien ese circuito no sale caro aca en mi pais me costo 5 pesos y ps se alimenta con unos 9 voltios con una bateria aca te dejo el datashet del integrado es muy facil de armar y no requiere muchos componentes



Buenas…
Perdón, bruno_2.0 dice que tiene “2 parlantes de 8 ohm por ½W” y el TEA2025 que mencionas daría unos 1.3W por canal a 9V sobre 8ohm… suficientes para dañar los parlantes.

Yo estoy usando 2 LM386 alimentados con un puerto USB (+5V) con una salida de alrededor de 300mW que van perfectos para esos parlantes pero el TDA2822M que menciona Belpmx da la misma potencia y está en un solo encapsulado los 2 canales lo que me parece muy buena para ahorrar espacio.

El TEA2025 también esta bueno pero tendría que ponerle parlantes mas grandes o reducir el voltaje a 4.5V o 5V para que de una potencia de salida que los parlantes que tiene Bruno puedan soportar sin que se les escape el genio, si entienden a que me refiero.

En fin, suerte!


----------



## belpmx (Mar 4, 2009)

Hola Jhonny, oye una pregunta, cómo sabes que tus lm386 no consumen más de los 500 mAmp que da el USB... por que yo tengo el temor de conectarlo y quemar el puerto...

Saludos...


----------



## marvel (Mar 4, 2009)

En las datasheets se da el dato (valga la redundancia) de la Iq "Total input quiescent current" es la corriente que consume el integrado, segun tengo entendido... 

El lm386 por si solo, consume unos 4-8mA me parece... A eso agregale el resto del circuito...

Y sino, lo que yo haría es armarlo en protoboard con una fuente de 5v, y medir la corriente de consumo de la fuente (osea, un amperimetro en serie con la fuente)..


Suerte!


----------



## Jhonny DC (Mar 4, 2009)

belpmx dijo:
			
		

> Hola Jhonny, oye una pregunta, cómo sabes que tus lm386 no consumen más de los 500 mAmp que da el USB... por que yo tengo el temor de conectarlo y quemar el puerto...
> 
> Saludos...


Hola belpmx!
Mira, te lo hago simple:

Para conseguir 300mW sobre 8ohm necesitas 1.55V.

1.55 / 8 = 0.19375 A => 193 mA

0.19375 *1.55 = 0.3003125 W => 300mW

Entonces tenemos que para 300mW tenemos un consumo de 193mA. A esto le sumas lo que consume el circuito de por si en reposo, en este caso unos 10mA para redondear, con esto tenemos que cada canal estaría consumiendo unos 203mA. Si son 2 canales tendremos el doble de consumo (406mA) lo que es menor que 500mA del puerto USB.

De todos modos, un electrolítico de 1000uF es muy útil para amortiguar los picos de carga.

Aun con todo esto creo que los puertos USB, o por lo menos la mayoría, tienen un sistema de seguridad que desconectan los puertos cuando la carga supera los 500mA para evitar que se queme.

Como dato te cuento que los LM386 están funcionando en mi PC desde hace casi 1 año sin que esto aya provocado ninguna consecuencia al desempeño normal de los puertos.

Espero haber resuelto tu duda pero sino, el consejo de Marvel es algo practico, simple e infalible.

Desde ya, si alguien considera que eh cometido alguna omisión en mis cálculos no tiene más que mencionarlo y así aprendemos todos 

En fin, saludos y suerte.


----------



## belpmx (Mar 4, 2009)

Solo una duda, de donde sacas 1.55 V... y voy a probar eso de simplemente ponerle 5V y medir con el multimetro cual es el consumo. Si no consume más, cuestion de hacer un circuito que le diga al USB que solo entregue 480 mAmp (no se como, pero se leer)
Gracias a los dos

Saludos.


----------



## Jhonny DC (Mar 4, 2009)

Creo que cabe aclarar que 1.55V no es la tensión de alimentación sino lo que entrega la salida del amplificador (Terminal 5 del LM386N-1) al parlante.
1.55V es la tensión que debería proporcionar la salida del amplificador (en teoría) para producir 300mW sobre una carga de 8ohm. 
Ley de ohm (básico) y el cálculo de potencia.
V / R = I ==> voltaje sobre resistencia es igual a Intensidad.
I * V = P ==> intensidad por voltaje es igual a potencia. 

Es el cálculo que utilizas para saber que potencia entrega un amplificador sabiendo la impedancia del parlante y el voltaje a la salida del amplificador. 

Ten en cuenta que para una medición correcta del consumo en el modo practico deberías contar con una fuente de sonido de amplitud constante (no puedes utilizar música) y debes estabilizar (con el pote de volumen) la salida del amplificador a +o- 1.55V asegurándote de esta manera una potencia constante mientras mides el consumo total del circuito.
Lo que no entendí es porque el limitador de amperaje a 480mA. El puerto no entrega más de 500mA pero al superar los 300mW del amplificador (potencia máxima con alimentación de 5V) los niveles de distorsión por saturación se disparan y solo se escucha ruido. Te aseguro que vas a bajar el volumen antes de llegar a los 500mA de consumo 
A continuación te dejo algunas fotos del que tengo funcionando. Me regalaron los parlantes porque sonaban feo. Yo solo le anule el amplificador original y le arme uno nuevo con los LM…
Si a alguien le interesa, tambien subo el diagrama.
Saludos.


----------



## angelo123 (Mar 6, 2009)

hola a todos, una pregunta: puedo alimentar este circuito, el del "TDA2822" con una bateria de 9V, porque no consigo nongun circuito q se pueda alimentar con eso, si es asi diganmelo, y si no es, tmb 
gracias


----------



## belpmx (Mar 6, 2009)

Si puedes, pero no te lo recomendaría mucho, yo ya lo prove con una bateria de 9V y cómo maneja muy poco amperaje... no se escucha muy bien, te funciona mejor con una fuente de alimentación, o poner varias baterias recargables como de 2000 mAmp... creeme suena mejor con 4 baterias de 1.2V a 2000 mAmp que una de 9V con poco mAmp.

Y de nada.


----------



## belpmx (Mar 23, 2009)

Hola comapañeros, estoy probando el TDA2822 sin la M, en modo puente... este funciona en protoboard... pero... le conecto un mini woofer... y se escucha muy mal, pero eso no es lo malo, el detalle esta que en lugar de aventar la bobina del woofer la jala... ya cambien la orden de la entrada de audio y sigue igual, tambien cambíe el cable de salida, y sigue igual...

Y otra cosa, en la hoja de datos dice que a la entrada ponerle una resitencia de 10K, bueno le puse un potenciometro de 50K, y simplemente se escucha muy bajo, le quito el potenciometro y le pongo la resistencia y funciona, el potenciometro es nuevo... puede que este defectuoso ¿?


----------



## belpmx (Mar 23, 2009)

Hola de nuevo compañeros, hoy tuve algo de tiempo libre, así que hice el PCB del tda2822 bridge Stereo, quiere decir que se necesitan 2 tda, este tiene control de volumen... bueno les dejo el PCB, lo revisan, ahorita salgo, lo imprimo y en cuanto pueda lo armo y les cuento como me fue...
Le deje mucho copper area (el parche rojo) por que al menos a mi me pasa que siempr en las orillas no se pasa bien el toner, con esto si falla la orilla hay mucho margen... Y leop no le quite este parche, lo uso cómo tierra

Por favor revisenlo, cualquier cosa me avisan.

Saludos...


----------



## franko1819 (Mar 23, 2009)

si ya el mismo tda2822 es estereo


----------



## belpmx (Mar 24, 2009)

Así es, pero conectado en modo bridge da más potencía, en modo estereo da 1.7 Watts a 9V, en modo bridge da 3.2...


----------



## belpmx (Mar 24, 2009)

Hola compañeros, esta vez les comento que el tda2822 el de 16 pines, esta funcionando en modo bridge, hice una placa con dos integrados, así que el sonido es estereo y le puse un potenciometro de 50Kohm, la unica modificación que le hice fue en capacitor de 1000uF en lugar de uno de 10uF en la entrada de voltage. Jejeje, me da gusto por que este funciono al primer intento, me sorprendo que un integrado tan pequeño pueda dar este sonido, un mini woofer 4" 60w max 8ohm lo mueve muy bien, es más hasta mueve bien una bocina de carro 200W max 4ohm 6", bueno todo esto con una bateria de plomo 12V 7amp... jejejeje, la decepción es que con dos baterias AA se escucha, no muy bien, el tda2822m se escucha bien con dos baterias AA...
Bueno, este funcionando con 5V de una fuente de poder de PC, da un lindo sonido, da un poco de bajo pero no como con 12V...

Resumiendo, si buscan un poco más de poder, este tda 2822 funciona muy bien, no consume demaciado amperage pero no es tan noble como el 2822m.

Bueno este domingo estuve probando el tda2822m en un proyecto portatilmultiusos que estoy haciendo, lo tuve conectado como unas 5 horas  a todo volumen a la batería de 12V 7amp... y la batería no se descargo casi nada...

Bueno, le estaré haciendo más pruebas al tda2822 de 16 pines.

Si les interesa, en elo  primer post dejo el PCB, archivo PDF listo para imprimir, hoja de datos, y algunas fotos...


----------



## kilermenjose (May 5, 2009)

buenas amigos, ya se q ha pasado algun tiempo pero recien he querido hacer uno de estos, y queria saber cual de los 2 integrados es mejor el 2822m o el 2822?
teniendo en cuenta q voy a usar una fuente d pc con la salida de 12v...
gracias de antemano y sludos...


----------



## Jhonny DC (May 6, 2009)

Hola kilermenjose
Mira, en realidad la diferencia pasa por la tensión de alimentación máxima. El TDA2822 tiene una tensión de trabajo de hasta 12V que en tu caso te quedaría muy justo. En cambio el 2822m soporta hasta 15V que es lo que yo te recomendaría. Aparte de eso creería que no hay mucha mas diferencia entre los dos.
Espero que te sirva esto.
Salu2


----------



## kilermenjose (May 6, 2009)

Hola Jhonny DC
Gracias por la respuesta hermano, entonces ese circuito que adjunte anteriormente es el 2822m q m recomiendas usar? este lo descarge al principio de este foro q lo haba subido el buen belpmx (gracias). para hacerlo q debo comprar?
disculpen mi ignorancia soy principiant y desde hace rato estaba buscando esto...


----------



## belpmx (May 7, 2009)

kilermenjose dijo:
			
		

> Hola Jhonny DC
> Gracias por la respuesta hermano, entonces ese circuito que adjunte anteriormente es el 2822m q m recomiendas usar? este lo descarge al principio de este foro q lo haba subido el buen belpmx (gracias). para hacerlo q debo comprar?
> disculpen mi ignorancia soy principiant y desde hace rato estaba buscando esto...



En la misma lista vienen las partes, solo falta un potenciometro estereo de 50kohm


----------



## kilermenjose (May 7, 2009)

si ya la vi, no me habia fijado, disculpen...
otra pregunta: de cuanta resistencia (si se llama asi) y de cuantos Watts pueden ser los parlantes?por que yo tengo uno de 8ohm 2.5watts, y otro de 8ohm 2watts, si les coloco estos que tal sonaran..


----------



## belpmx (May 8, 2009)

kilermenjose dijo:
			
		

> si ya la vi, no me habia fijado, disculpen...
> otra pregunta: de cuanta resistencia (si se llama asi) y de cuantos Watts pueden ser los parlantes?por que yo tengo uno de 8ohm 2.5watts, y otro de 8ohm 2watts, si les coloco estos que tal sonaran..





			
				belpmx dijo:
			
		

> Bueno, este amplificador ya lo probe y funciona, con el mp3 da un buen sonido más que el de cualquier celular de los que tienen altavoz, el amplificador funciona con 1.8V hasta 15V así que se puede alimentar con baterias, yo lo probe con 5 Volts, 12 volts, con el mp3 y con la laptop. Obviamente da mejor sonido con 12V y la laptop, pero con el mp3 y 5V funciona muy bien. Al subir todo el volumen se distorciona, pero esto es normal, y  mayor voltaje menor distorción.
> 
> *Bueno lo probe con unas bocinas 3.5" 2W 8Ω, y y se escucha genial.*
> 
> ...


[/b]


----------



## kilermenjose (May 9, 2009)

aaaa,, otra cosas, cuanto watts da este amplificador por cada salida si lo alimento con 12v?


----------



## belpmx (May 9, 2009)

kilermenjose dijo:
			
		

> aaaa,, otra cosas, cuanto watts da este amplificador por cada salida si lo alimento con 12v?



la hoja de datos no lo dice, te la debo


----------



## kilermenjose (May 11, 2009)

oks, gracias,, estoy armando el tda2822m, en lo que lo termine subo las fotos para que vean como quedo...


----------



## kilermenjose (May 12, 2009)

tambien me llamo la atensión de hacer en tda1519, pero tengo varias dudas

1...dond conecto en potenciometro de 50kohm?
2...cual de estos es mejor, alimentandolo con una fuente de 12v y 8a?

si por favor m pasaran un pcb del integrado junto con el potenciometro...

gracias y salu2 de antemano...


----------



## Jhonny DC (May 13, 2009)

kilermenjose dijo:
			
		

> tambien me llamo la atensión de hacer en tda1519, pero tengo varias dudas
> 
> 1...dond conecto en potenciometro de 50kohm?
> 2...cual de estos es mejor, alimentandolo con una fuente de 12v y 8a?
> ...




Perdón Leop4. Me tome la libertad de modificar el PCB principalmente para graficar la ubicación de los potes pero también le agregue el parche de cobre como masa.
En particular, si tienes una fuente de 12V/8A (8 Amperes) si es que no entiendo mal (pregunta: 12V/8A te entrega la fuente rectificada o el transformador?), yo te recomendaría entre los 2, este diseño con el TDA1519… aunque no se cuales son tus intensiónes. Por los amperes que puede entregar tu fuente también te recomendaría visitar este link
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/post-80784.html&sid=3f746fd938196c6f8704b0d5c53342bd#80784
De todos modos, con 8A te sobra para cualquiera de estos proyectos 
Espero te sirva esto.
Salu2


----------



## Javilondo (May 14, 2009)

Pueden probar también con el *TDA8560*, yo lo he usado y me funciona muy bien, tiene buena potencia: 2x40 Watts.
Auí está el datasheet
y algunos diagramas esquemáticos:


----------



## kilermenjose (May 14, 2009)

aaaa,,  gracis Jhonny DC y Javilondo..
la fuente es de una pc vieja (la fuente es AT de 200watts), me imagino que es rectificada..
quiero este amplificador para conectarlo a mi ipod, nokia 5200 o para mi pc... Si conecto esos cables de las entradas a 1 solo potenciometro?tambien serviria?

ya tengo la braquelita con el circuito impreso( tda1519-17) pero el primero q sale en est foro...


----------



## leop4 (May 14, 2009)

como que tenes la baquelita que queres decir el pcb? si tenes el pcb subilo o almenos la plaqueta yo la edito.


----------



## kilermenjose (May 14, 2009)

ya tengo el modelo impreso en la lamina de cobre, el pcb que use es que esta en la primera parte de este foro.... abajo esta el pcb, si coloco el potenciometro asi, estara bien?


----------



## belpmx (May 15, 2009)

kilermenjose dijo:
			
		

> ya tengo el modelo impreso en la lamina de cobre, el pcb que use es que esta en la primera parte de este foro.... abajo esta el pcb, si coloco el potenciometro asi, estara bien?



Hola que tal, eso que pusiste es un potenciometro mono, necesitas uno estereo y quedaria algo como esto:

Saludos


----------



## kilermenjose (May 15, 2009)

aaa, oks, gracias.. para conectar mi ipod, debo conectar un jack 3.5 hembra a las 2 salidas(IN L, IN R)? gracias por la respuesta.


----------



## franko1819 (May 15, 2009)

si y la masa al negativo ( sino no funciona )


----------



## kilermenjose (May 15, 2009)

osea, los 2 positivos (IN L, IN R) van al positivo del jack 3.5 y los 2 negativos (IN L, IN R) van al negativo del jack 3.5.no? asi pensaba conectarlo yo..


----------



## Tyranitar (May 17, 2009)

Hola me cole aqui para preguntar si me podrian ayudar con un amplificador de audio para Mp3 que funcione con una bateria de 9V DC?


----------



## franko1819 (May 17, 2009)

este:


----------



## franko1819 (May 17, 2009)

para kilermenjose:
ASI lo debes conectar


----------



## kilermenjose (May 17, 2009)

oks, gracias franko1819...
termino de hacer el amplificador y subo las fotos..gracias a todos,,


----------



## Helminto G. (May 17, 2009)

buen tema este, apenas lo veo y vaya que si me interesa sobretodo lo de utilisar el tea2025b por que puede trabajar con menos de 3V, me interesa un amplificador que funcione bien a baterias por buen tiempo de preferencia que pueda proporcionarme 3W pero con uno me doy por bien servido y entre mas pequeño mejor.
y por cierto ya que estan con este tipo de circuitos no estaria mal que alguien se colgara un DAC USB, seria un buen plus tengu uno pero no logro encontrar el integrado, de cualquier modo aca se los dejo


----------



## soyelvick (May 19, 2009)

ojala me puedan ayudar
necesito un amplificador para mi ipod
pero hecho con puros transistores
sin utilizar: tda, tea, etc.
y que sea sencillo y barato
ojala me puedan ayudar
gracias


----------



## Tyranitar (May 19, 2009)

franko1819 dijo:
			
		

> este:


Hola amigo gracias por la respuesta pero una pregunta:

*De cuantos wats es?*

Esperando respuestas!  [/b]




			
				Cacho dijo:
			
		

> "?" no quiere decir "pregunta" en el foro. Sirve en el chat y los SMS, pero acá por favor no lo uses. Gracias.


----------



## franko1819 (May 19, 2009)

en modo bridge entraga unos 31 W aproximadamente y normal entrega unos 15 W.
Aqui tienes el datasheet por si tienens alguna duda


----------



## Tyranitar (May 20, 2009)

Gracias MEN!Lo estoy armando


----------



## NIDR (May 21, 2009)

necesito un poco de ayuda tengo un TDA 1554 me han dicho que puedo hacer un amplificador con este IC pero no tengo el plano especifico...

agradesco la ayudaaa


----------



## leop4 (May 21, 2009)

ese pcb es mio y aun no se si funciona asi que si quieren hacerlo con todo gusto. jaaj pero igual lo revise mil veces y aparentemente esta bien.


----------



## willywallaz (May 22, 2009)

Que tal ante todo pido disculpas por mi ignorancia, estoy por hacer la placa con el TDA1516, lo voy a utilizar con una fuente de PC a 12V, ahora mi consulta es: cual seria la tension de los capacitores ya que no esta aclarada en ninguno de ellos?
lo voy a hacer en una placa tipo isla, cuando lo haga les posteo fotos para que vean como queda y les cuento como suena
Saludos


----------



## willywallaz (May 22, 2009)

perdon me corrijo es el TDA1519 el que voy a armar no el 1516 como habia dicho, y necesito los voltajes de los integrados para poder comprarlos ya que no estan aclarados en ningun lado, Gracias...


----------



## Jhonny DC (May 26, 2009)

willywallaz dijo:
			
		

> Que tal ante todo pido disculpas por mi ignorancia, estoy por hacer la placa con el TDA1516, lo voy a utilizar con una fuente de PC a 12V, ahora mi consulta es: cual seria la tension de los capacitores ya que no esta aclarada en ninguno de ellos?
> lo voy a hacer en una placa tipo isla, cuando lo haga les posteo fotos para que vean como queda y les cuento como suena
> Saludos
> 
> perdon me corrijo es el TDA1519 el que voy a armar no el 1516 como habia dicho, y necesito los voltajes de los integrados para poder comprarlos ya que no estan aclarados en ningun lado, Gracias...



Hola willywallaz. Entiendo por tu pregunta que no tienes mucha experiencia en esto de la electrónica por lo que paso a explicarte para que no tengas la necesidad de volver a preguntar esto.
En circuitos como este, por lo general, la tensión mas alta que vas a encontrar es la de alimentación (en tu caso, para una fuente de PC, es de 12V) por lo que lo único que tienes que fijarte es que la tensión que dice el capasitor supere a la tensión de fuente. Lo ideal es colocar un capasitor de la tensión más próxima superior a la tensión de alimentación (16V en este caso) pero para estos circuitos no hace diferencia si le pones unos capasitores de 16V; de 25V de 35V de 50V o de 63V. La diferencia la vas a notar en el precio y en el tamaño pero el desempeño será el mismo.
El voltaje que soportan los capasitores puede hacer diferencia cuando se usan en circuitos que trabajan con mucha precisión pero no en este tipo de circuitos.
De todos modos, siempre es aconsejable que se usen capasitores de cómo máximo el segundo valor superior más cercano al voltaje de la fuente (25V en este caso)
Yo te recomiendo que uses de 25V pero si quieres usar de 16V no deberías tener ningún tipo de problemas. Si en la tienda donde compras no tienen de 16V o de 25V tampoco te hagas demasiado drama, unos de 35V o de 50V también pueden ir lo más bien
Espero haberte sido de ayuda y si tienes alguna otra duda solo tienes que preguntar
Salu2


----------



## willywallaz (May 27, 2009)

Muchas gracias Jhonny DC por la información ahora puedo hacer la placa.Saludos


----------



## leop4 (May 28, 2009)

willywallaz dijo:
			
		

> perdon me corrijo es el TDA1519 el que voy a armar no el 1516 como habia dicho, y necesito los voltajes de los integrados para poder comprarlos ya que no estan aclarados en ningun lado, Gracias...



 los voltages pueden ser bariados de 16V esta perfecto cuanto mas mejor.


----------



## kilermenjose (May 29, 2009)

amigos aqui les dejo unas fotos de como va mi amplificador (tda1519)

apenas lo estoy comenzando, pero lo tendre listo para la semana entrante..


----------



## leop4 (May 29, 2009)

ajja muy bueno kilermenjose te felicito si queres le podes hacer el vumetro que subio belpmx asi lo haces mas completo a lo sumo en el vumetro estereo te gastas3u$s que es lo que yo gaste. y tambien veo que te falto una pista que te la marque en la foto, pero en el pcb esta. nose que habras echo.


----------



## kilermenjose (May 30, 2009)

leop4 tienes razon, despues que la habia terminado, fue que me di cuenta de esa pista.. ahora lo que hare es colocar un jumper ahi...  para ese vumetro, que componentes debo comprar?


----------



## franko1819 (May 30, 2009)

1 LM3915 (10 leds) o un KA2284(5 leds)compras los leds ,algunas resistencias y algunos capacitores


----------



## leop4 (May 31, 2009)

te recomiendo el ka2285 o LB1403 que es mucho mejor, 2 preset de 5k 2, reistencias de 100 ohms, 2 de 10K, 2 capacitores de 2.2uFx16, 2 de 10uFx16 y 10 leds si queres tambien para que quede mas prolijo ponele dos borneras en total 4.


----------



## kilermenjose (Jun 4, 2009)

ok leop4,, hoy arme el TDA1519 con el potenciometro y no me funciono para nada, el tda se calentaba y al momento de conectarle la corriente no hacia nada... si alguien me ayudara por favor..




edjunto esta el pcb que use


----------



## Jhonny DC (Jun 5, 2009)

kilermenjose dijo:
			
		

> ok leop4,, hoy arme el TDA1519 con el potenciometro y no me funciono para nada, el tda se calentaba y al momento de conectarle la corriente no hacia nada... si alguien me ayudara por favor..



Hola Kilermenjose. Mira, la verdad es que no eh probado este integrado pero viendo la Datasheet lo único que se me ocurre es que pudieras haber puesto el integrado al revés…
Otra cosa, no se si alguien lo probo así como esta el archivo PCB pero el fabricante recomienda para desacoplar la entrada de señal, capacitores de 220nF (cerámicos; de poliéster; etc.) pero en el archivo PCB estos capacitores son electrolíticos de 3.3uF. Como te dije, no probé este integrado pero con otros integrados que si probé tuve problemas cuando remplace capasitores cerámicos de desacople de entrada de señal por capacitores electrolíticos. No se, vos fíjate.
Pero primero fíjate que el integrado no lo hayas puesto al revés. Y si fue así, fíjate que todavía ande
Suerte
Salu2


----------



## kilermenjose (Jun 5, 2009)

aaaa.. entonces quito los 2 capasitores de 3.3 y le coloco 2 ceramicos de 220nf?, el integrado esta puesto bien.. yo creo que la falla esta en el potenciometro estereo.....

adjunto esta otro pcb sin el potenciometro (hecho por leop4) para ver si alguien lo puede revisar y le coloca un POT para ver si funciona.. gracias...


----------



## Jhonny DC (Jun 5, 2009)

Dudo mucho que el problema sea el pote pero en fin, tú sabrás porque lo mencionas.
A lo mejor te podríamos ayudar mejor si subieras fotos de ambos lados de la plaqueta donde se puedan apreciar algunos detalle (que no estén borrosas) e lugar de subir archivos que ya fueron subidos por otras personas… digo, si quieres hacer referencia a tales archivos podrías poner un link al post donde se encuentran esos archivos, por ejemplo…
El primer archivo que subiste es solo una versión donde se agrega un pote al segundo archivo. Si uno no funciona no se porque el otro podría arrojar un resultado diferente.
Si me dijeras que utilizaste mi versión de ese archivo https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/196416/ y no funciono por ahí te diría que pruebes con el archivo original asumiendo que podría haber cometido algún error pero los archivos que utilizaste son básicamente el mismo.
Te repito, intenta subir algunas fotos que se vean bien y seguimos hablando
Salu2


----------



## kilermenjose (Jun 5, 2009)

oks.. en lo que le tome las fotos las subo.. en problema esta en cuando le conecto la entrada y el voltaje, al principio suena distorsion, pero luego no hace nada, cuando mido voltaje me marca 4v, si yo lo estoy alimentando con 12v,,
tambien podrian ser unos condensadores que creo que estan dañados... mañana compro esos condensadores, los monto y seguimos en contacto...
gracias y salu2..


----------



## kilermenjose (Jun 6, 2009)

aqui estan las fotos del tda1519 que arme y no me funciono... espero que me orienten y me digan cual puede ser el problema.
a mi parecer es el potenciometro o los dos condensadores de 3.3µf 50v que le coloque..


----------



## leop4 (Jun 6, 2009)

no no le pongas de 220 nf eso es para otra cosa ami me dijeron que para conectarlo a un mp3 o mp4 o cualquier señal digital deve llevar capacitores electroliticos porque sino se quema la señal o algo asi,obiamente el positivo acia el integrado pero no le cambies nada todo eso esta bien cuando tenga tiempo lo ago en el proto estuve toda la semana aciendo un pcb del tda2008 montarlo y todo me llevo un laburo barbaro esto fue hace como 2 semanas ahora ya lo estoy terminando si quieren suvo el pcb, mientras les muestro como me esta llendo solo falta montar los dos vumetros y listo YouTube - Ampli 12+12W


----------



## Jhonny DC (Jun 6, 2009)

kilermenjose dijo:
			
		

> aqui estan las fotos del tda1519 que arme y no me funciono... espero que me orienten y me digan cual puede ser el problema.
> a mi parecer es el potenciometro o los dos condensadores de 3.3µf 50v que le coloque..



Buenas, acabo de ver las fotos y lo único que veo es que como te dije, pusiste el integrado al revés. Bueno, en realidad no pusiste el integrado al revés sino que imprimiste el PCB en espejo. Si es que por casualidad el integrado aun funciona entonces tendría que funcionar si lo das vuelta. Te adjunto la tu primera foto corregida.

Leop4, disculpa pero no entiendo como se puede quemar una señal, ¿podrías explicarlo mejor?
Otra cosa, la señal en la salida de parlantes (o de auriculares) no es digital, es analógica, por mas que venga de un medio digital tiene que decodificarse para que pueda ser escuchada como audio. Los parlantes no convierten señales digitales en audio.  No confundamos… 

salu2

PD.: Apropósito, se ve interesante ese proyecto con los TDA2008, espero mas información al respecto.


----------



## kilermenjose (Jun 7, 2009)

aaaaa.. gracias jhonny dc. entonces todas los demas componentes tambien estan puestos al reves... o es solo el tda


----------



## Jhonny DC (Jun 7, 2009)

es solo el TDA


----------



## leop4 (Jun 16, 2009)

gracias Jhonny DC si queres te paso el pcb de todo el projecto y como puse el montaje en ese gabinete tan pequeño que no supera los 3 Cm de altura aca abajo te dejo todo.
mas un videito de como va quedando.

YouTube - Vumetro KA2284


----------



## iamkbra (Jun 16, 2009)

chicos , quien me puede decir como va el KA2284 ubicado en el circuito ..
como lo pongo ?


----------



## leop4 (Jun 16, 2009)

hola iamkbra que quereres decir? primero para que lo vas a usar? porque sirve para medir voltage de una bateria de 9V tambien, si es para el tda7377 va perfecto. pero decime para que lo queres asi te ayudo.


----------



## iamkbra (Jun 16, 2009)

integrado ka2284 quiero saber cual es la pata 1 o sea , para qe lado va mirando , o es lo mismo qe lo conecte de una u otra forma ?


----------



## iamkbra (Jun 16, 2009)

y sisi es para el 7377


----------



## leop4 (Jun 16, 2009)

la pata 1 es de donde dice KA2284 osea    K=pin 1     4=pin 9  entendiste?


----------



## leop4 (Jun 20, 2009)

Jhonny DC dijo:
			
		

> kilermenjose dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hola mira el tda esta bien asi osea que en el diseño que hice yo el integrado mira para adelante no hay que ponerlo al reves sino como enganchas el disipador? y como hiso para imprimir el pcb en espejo? jajaja que raro que no se alla quemado ni nada., lo que quise decir con esto de los capacitoreses que ami me dijo un pive aca del foro que no recuerdo quien fue porque fue hace mucho tiempo jej, que en la entrada de señal del amplificador avia que ponerle capacitores electroliticos con el pin+ acia la pata del integrado porque asi se logra un mejor sonido y le da un bass bost o algo asi y tambien si conectas un mp3 con la sensibilidad que tiene se quema asi me dijo el porque se le quemo creooo, aparte no tiene nada que ver si la señal es analogica o digital y tampoco tienen que ver los parlantes entendieron ahora.


----------



## iamkbra (Jun 20, 2009)

chicos en el vumetro , arriba ahi una resistencia variable de 100k , ¿es un potenciometro ?


----------



## leop4 (Jun 20, 2009)

ese es un preset le tenes que poner de 5 a 10K yo de puse de 50K porque no tenia pero si le pones de 50K vas a tener muy poco recorrido ya que si apenas lo moves los leds se van a encender todos .ojo si se te encienden todos los leds significa que el VU funciona correctamente, a y le tenes que colocar un socalo de 9 pines. como este es imposible de conseguir o no se consigue facilmente agarras y socalo si es que tenes de 18 pines y con un cuter cortas solo un extremo despues agarras una lija y lo acentas bien y te queda un socalo de 9 pines cassero jaja.

el preset es este:


----------



## leop4 (Jun 26, 2009)

chicos aca encontre en un rejunte de cosas un amplificador con un tda1516BQ que lo hiso un amigo y funciona que da miedo jaaj yo lo prove en el proto y anda bastante bien, eso si siempre y cuando no se exedan con el volumen ajja.


----------



## Jhonny DC (Jun 27, 2009)

leop4 dijo:
			
		

> hola mira el tda esta bien asi osea que en el diseño que hice yo el integrado mira para adelante no hay que ponerlo al reves sino como enganchas el disipador? y como hiso para imprimir el pcb en espejo? jajaja que raro que no se alla quemado ni nada.,



     no se, no me preguntes como hizo para imprimirlo al revés. Tú diseño esta bien, y de esa forma no hay problema para enganchar el disipador pero fíjate bien que killer lo imprimió invertido jajaja   



			
				leop4 dijo:
			
		

> lo que quise decir con esto de los capacitoreses que ami me dijo un pive aca del foro que no recuerdo quien fue porque fue hace mucho tiempo jej, que en la entrada de señal del amplificador avia que ponerle capacitores electroliticos con el pin+ acia la pata del integrado porque asi se logra un mejor sonido y le da un bass bost o algo asi y tambien si conectas un mp3 con la sensibilidad que tiene se quema asi me dijo el porque se le quemo creooo,...



Bueno, en primer lugar puede ser que un capasitor mas grande permita el paso de frecuencias mas bajas pero de ahí a un “bass boost” … mmmmmmm… bass boost  hace referencia a un amplificador de bajos y los capasitore no amplifican señales bajas por si solos por mas que sean electrolíticos o de lo que sean… ni señales bajas ni altas ni de ningún tipo. Es posible que ayas entendido mal.
Con respecto a quemar un MP3 player por colocar capasitores ceramicos en lugar de electroliticos… no te voy a decir lo que no se pero debo reconocer que me parece muuuuuuuy raro. Es la primera vez que escucho algo así y la verdad que dudo mucho que sea así como vos decís. Pero no voy a opinar sobre experiencias de terceros…

Salu2


----------



## kilermenjose (Jul 1, 2009)

hola.. ya inverti el tda1519 y suena de 10.. pero ahora lo que quiero hacer es un vumetro pero usando un pcb que encontre por ahi, no se si estara bien. aqui les coloco el pcb que encontre para que me digan si es una buena opcion y si esta bien hecho ese modelo,, 

gracias de antemano


----------



## Jhonny DC (Jul 2, 2009)

kilermenjose dijo:
			
		

> hola.. ya inverti el tda1519 y suena de 10.. pero ahora lo que quiero hacer es un vumetro pero usando un pcb que encontre por ahi, no se si estara bien. aqui les coloco el pcb que encontre para que me digan si es una buena opcion y si esta bien hecho ese modelo,,
> 
> gracias de antemano



Hola Kiler, mira, la verdad que no se si esta completo ese. Se me hace como que le faltan componentes pero no se.
El que yo uso es este

http://cc9q6q.bay.livefilestore.com...Xwx_UwRiGRnCBRac/Vumetro  LM3915.pcb?download

Los diodos son 1N60 (diodos de germanio) porque tienen un umbral de 0.2V mientras que los diodos de cilicio tienen un umbral de 0.6V. De todos modos, si no conseguís los 1N60, sirve cualquier diodo de germanio. No te digo que le pongas de cilicio como los 1N4148 porque vas a llegar a más de la mitad de la potencia antes de que se prenda el primer LED.
Ahora, si te animas con algo un poco más complejo, acá tengo otro que funciona muy bien y que puede manejar los 2 canales en forma independiente con un solo LM3915. Si concederás que el LM3915 es el componente más caro, este diseño te va a resultar mas barato que hacer 2 placas de las anteriores.

http://cc9q6q.bay.livefilestore.com...mWrIOjl589/Bumetro  multiplexado.pcb?download

Cualquier cosa sigo acá.
Salu2


----------



## leop4 (Jul 6, 2009)

hola chicos les digo que ya termine el TDA2008 despues de tanto tiempo porque se me avia quemado el integrado por una cag.. que me mande y bue pero me costo mucho conseguir el integrado ya que tube que esperar en electronica liniers porque hay lo tienen 5$ y en las demas casas 12$ y con 12$ me compro 2 integrados y un buen puñado de componentes jaja. pero recien ayer pude terminarlo, abajo les dejo videos y fotos para que lo vean. 
YouTube - Ampli 12+12W Terminado

http://img17.imageshack.us/i/72377171.jpg/

http://img199.imageshack.us/i/15500941.jpg/

http://img44.imageshack.us/i/51221322.jpg/

http://img199.imageshack.us/i/21702701.jpg/

http://img44.imageshack.us/i/23313053.jpg/


----------



## leop4 (Jul 6, 2009)

aca abajo les dejo las fotos de cuando estaba quemada. fue solo cambiar el integrado y listo.


----------



## dani_v8 (Jul 6, 2009)

Gracias por el aporte esto mismo es lo que andaba buscando.


----------



## leop4 (Jul 6, 2009)

de nada dani


----------



## Jhonny DC (Jul 9, 2009)

Perdón Killer, por algún motivo los link que deje mas arriba no funcionan así que acá los dejo corregidos
El vumetro que uso habitualmente

http://cid-69124c3b07a2af80.skydriv...bajo/Bumetro multiplexado/Vumetro  LM3915.pcb

El vumetro multiplexado

http://cid-69124c3b07a2af80.skydriv...umetro multiplexado/Bumetro  multiplexado.pcb

Avísame si alguno te sirve


Hola Leop4. Muy muy bueno el proyecto. Y bastante compacto por lo que se ve.
Solo una pregunta, ¿Cómo lo alimentas?


----------



## dani_v8 (Jul 10, 2009)

Hola, me podrias decir si este circuito vale para conectar mi mp3, gracias.


----------



## 3||¡n9 (Ago 9, 2009)

tengo una enorme duda,, es para los que armaron el circuito del tda 2822m y para quien me quiera ayudar tambien jej,, bueno la duda es la siguiente, se le puede colocar parlantes de 4 Ohm?,, como lo puedo hacer?,, como se daran cuenta por la pregunta sabran que no tengo ni la mas palida idea de las consecuencias que puede tener hacer esa modificacion,, me podrias explicar si se puede o no y si con alguna modificacion se podria, cual seria?


----------



## Jhonny DC (Ago 9, 2009)

3||¡n9 dijo:
			
		

> tengo una enorme duda,, es para los que armaron el circuito del tda 2822m y para quien me quiera ayudar tambien jej,, bueno la duda es la siguiente, se le puede colocar parlantes de 4 Ohm?,, como lo puedo hacer?,, como se daran cuenta por la pregunta sabran que no tengo ni la mas palida idea de las consecuencias que puede tener hacer esa modificacion,, me podrias explicar si se puede o no y si con alguna modificacion se podria, cual seria?



Hola 3||¡n9.
Lo más lógico habría sido buscar primero el datasheet del integrado en cuestión pero bueno…
Según los datos del fabricante, no hay ningún impedimento en remplazar directamente el parlante de 8ohm por uno de 4ohm. No tienes que modificar nada al circuito. Aunque el fabricante solo dice que sobre 4ohm el circuito da algo más de 600mW alimentado con 6V.
Salu2


----------



## 3||¡n9 (Ago 10, 2009)

jej gracias como dije tengo muy poco en esto de la electronica y no se me habia ocurrido,, gracias,, voy a probar, espero que no se queme nada, me esta saliendo carito este cosito jeje


----------



## 3||¡n9 (Ago 12, 2009)

hola yo de nuevo,, tengo otra duda,, no encontre condensadores de polyester,, podria sustituir esos por 1 condensador electrolitico en cada canal? me aconsejaron que le pusiera unos de 1 microF,, como los colocaria con el negativo hacia el CI?


----------



## Jhonny DC (Ago 12, 2009)

3||¡n9 dijo:
			
		

> hola yo de nuevo,, tengo otra duda,, no encontre condensadores de polyester,, podria sustituir esos por 1 condensador electrolitico en cada canal? me aconsejaron que le pusiera unos de 1 microF,, como los colocaria con el negativo hacia el CI?



Me gustaría saber a cuales capacitores te referís pero si son los de 56nF, yo te recomendaría cerámicos de 56nF o de 100nF. 
O electrolíticos de 0.47µF o de 0.22µF también pueden ir. En efecto, con los negativos hacia masa, en este caso hacia el pote.
Espero haberte contestado y cualquier otra duda sigo acá.
Salu2


----------



## 3||¡n9 (Ago 13, 2009)

(jeje soy nuevo pero se lo que es un MP) Bueno entonces al final esta bien esos condensadores? ya compre unos ceramicos de 100nF no encontre de 56nF,, me sirven?


----------



## Jhonny DC (Ago 13, 2009)

3||¡n9 dijo:
			
		

> (jeje soy nuevo pero se lo que es un MP) Bueno entonces al final esta bien esos condensadores? ya compre unos ceramicos de 100nF no encontre de 56nF,, me sirven?



van perfectos. el datasheet recomienda de 100nF, todavia no se porque los cambiaron. supongo que para recortar un poco las bajas frecuencias y que suene mas fuerte. pero la verdad no se.
salu2


----------



## 3||¡n9 (Ago 13, 2009)

bueno ahora solo me falta encontrar a un profe que me preste su taladro para los huequitos de los componentes jeje por eso lo voy a hacer la semana que viene,, gracias por tu ayuda "Jhonny DC" te dejo mi PCB (con apenas unas modificaciones como los condensadores) si le encontras algun error (no creo porque esta casi igual al de ustedes) me lo haces saber,, gracias de vuelta.

PD: si surge alguna otra duda volveran a saber de mi! jeje


----------



## leop4 (Ago 13, 2009)

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/profile.php?mode=viewprofile&u=64685 el es, bueno yo pense que el abia echo todo el trabajo jaja perdon no sabia que el pcb lo hicieron en colavoracion de todos. ya me parecia lo de (toma,, esa placa tiene mi nombre.. ) de lalex jaja


----------



## 3||¡n9 (Ago 13, 2009)

jeje ubieses dicho "comunicate con el creador del post" ,, no sabia que pabel = belpmx,, gracias por las molestias,, pero ya tengo lo que nesesitaba,, nuevamente gracias.

nos estamos comunicando, saludos!


----------



## 3||¡n9 (Ago 18, 2009)

"he vuelto",, les queria comentar que arme el amplificador (tda2822m) y funciona!     pero tiene un pequeño problemita,, no le puedo subir el volumen porque se satura,, nose si son los parlantes o que pero al sonar un poquito de graves se satura,, se escucha bien solo si tengo el pote a 1/5 de .... (nose como decirles) de llegar al maximo,, nose si se entiende,, saben que puede ser? al principio un parlante solo salian los graves, me puse a tocar los componentes mientras estaba sonando y descubri que una resistencia y un condensador estaban medios flojitos,, solucione ese problema,, ahora solo me queda éste, de por que se satura! tengo unos parlantes (nose la marca, son de 2º mano) de 3W 3.5" 8Ω,, y con una bateria de 9V Bic alcalina (de las comunes)


----------



## leop4 (Sep 23, 2009)

hola a todos aqui estamos con mas amplificador jaja, yo cambiaria el titulo y pondria amplificador varios jaja pero bue. bueno aqui les traigo un pcb que hice hace 2 dias y anda que da miedo bueno espero les guste.antes que nada quiero aclarar que lo hice para mi auto y poco a poco voy a ir complementandolo con vumetros y pres activos por ahora les tengo nada mas que el amplificador. con un amigo lo hicimos y anduvo mil maravillas obio se lo quedo el pero yo lo voy a hacer cuando tenga mas $$$. porque el integrado desde ya esta 30$ y entre la placa y los componentes te gastas aprox 20$ mas, asi que maso menos por 50 55$ tenes un buen amplificador en estereo.


----------



## leop4 (Oct 4, 2009)

aqui yo de nuevo buenos les comento que he hecho el amplificador de esta pagina http://www.construyasuvideorockola.com/proy_ampbarato.php y me anduvo de maravilla jaja tira la potencia que dice, pero con un buen premaplificador le sacan un poco mas de jugo al proyecto. abajo les dejo fotos. 

http://img21.imageshack.us/img21/9237/img00000a.jpghttp://img200.imageshack.us/img200/8329/img00001mi.jpghttp://img29.imageshack.us/img29/3231/img00002z.jpghttp://img200.imageshack.us/img200/402/img00003j.jpg
http://img200.imageshack.us/img200/2148/img00004my.jpghttp://img199.imageshack.us/img199/830/img00008n.jpg


----------



## belpmx (Oct 15, 2009)

Hola que tal, yo probe con una bateria de 9V y tu problema es que da 9V pero alcanza a dar unos 200 mAh, por eso se satura y se escucha horrible, te funciona mejor si usas 4 baterias AA de 2200 mAh, bueno al menos yo lo probe con baterias de alto amperaje y da mejor sonido que un voltaje más elevado pero menos ampers.
Saludos


----------



## leop4 (Oct 31, 2009)

hola de nuevo bueno les quiero decir que porfin termine el ampli y _aqui esta_ espero les guste.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hZSYEnvCXdY


----------



## Jhonny DC (Nov 28, 2009)

Hola killer, no sé quién te dijo que no es bueno el TDA1524. Lo único malo que le encontré es que cuesta cerca de U$S 3,00 acá en argentina. Por ahí, lo que si tiene es que es quisquilloso, en el sentido de que si no está bien armado o hay algún problema con la soldadura de alguno de los componentes, vas a tener los mil y un problemas pero eso se soluciona con un poco de prolijidad y mucha atención en lo que estás haciendo. Fuera de eso, yo lo estoy usando y funciona muy bien.
Otro chip tan completo (yo) no conozco. En todo caso podrías probar armándolo con operacionales y componentes discretos.
Salu2


----------



## cristiania (Dic 4, 2009)

Alquien tiene idea de un tea 454b???


----------



## sebastian_severino (Dic 5, 2009)

Hace tiempo que estoy incativo por el foro. Hice el pcb del amplificador TDA2822 en eagle usando como guia el del datasheet, solo me falta corregir si tiene errores por hay se me a escapa alguno y no lo noto, asi que me arian un gran favor si lo corrigen, si se encuentra en condiciones ya lo armo.


----------



## MagicKreator (Dic 28, 2009)

Hola que tal resulta que arme el amplificador tea2025,y e tenido problemas ya que lo monte,tengo que cambiar las conexiones hacia el jackplug(o donde entra el conector de auriculares),ya que este solo me da 1 canal :s,ya cambiando de lado las conexiones si suena,pero el potenciometro lo tengo que poner al maximo sino suena como ruido,y aveces subo mas el volumen directamente del psp(donde lo conecto)y se escucha ruido =(,lo alimento con una bateria de 9v y 300ma,nose a que se deba esto porcierto los conecto a unos auriculares y yo mismo en eagle rediseñe el pcb =D,adjunto imagen si lo pueden checar de favor y decirme cual es mi error se los agradecere =D.


----------



## MagicKreator (Dic 29, 2009)

Se me olvido comentar que los conectores de 3 es el potenciometro doble jeje,y porcierto no encontre el boton editar por eso posteo de nuevo =P.


----------



## belpmx (Ene 13, 2010)

TIenes probado en fisico el amplificador ¿? prueba con otras fuentes de alimentación que te entreguen unos 800 mAh o más, prueba diversos voltajes y eso del potenciometro trata de tu tocar la masa o tierra y fijate si se va la interferencia si eso pasa tienes algun componente mal ensamblado. YO hice el tea2025 y no me gusto su desempeño.
Saludos


----------



## Jhonny DC (Ene 13, 2010)

MagicKreator dijo:


> Se me olvido comentar que los conectores de 3 es el potenciometro doble jeje,y porcierto no encontre el boton editar por eso posteo de nuevo =P.


 

Hola MagicKreator, disculpa que haya tardado tanto en contestar. Primero, sería bueno que emprolijes un poco más ese diseño. Segundo, también sería bueno que subas una imagen de las pistas solas sin los componentes. Está bien la que subiste para ver la ubicación de los componentes pero lamentablemente no dejan ver las pistas, por eso te agradecería la de las pistas solas.
De todas formas, me parece que tenés un error en la salida derecha con el capacitor C6 que se supone que se conecta a masa pero no le encuentro dicha conexión. Revisa eso y luego cuéntanos.
Salu2


----------



## chacarock (Ene 14, 2010)

yo hice uno para un amigo con el TDA2050, la verdad genial, tiene muchisimo volumen, no tiene ni un solo ruido, eso que le hice una cajira de madera, y lo mejor de todo, funciona con 3vol,  muy conforme, al integrado lo pague algo asi de 8 pesos Argentino, saludos
HA! va fotito


----------



## Jhonny DC (Ene 14, 2010)

WOOWW muy compacto!
muy bueno! Chaca
Salu2


----------



## MagicKreator (Ene 20, 2010)

Jhonny Dc no te preocupes jeje,apenas vi que contestaste,mira me e decidido a hacer el que ya posteo nuestro compañero en los circuitos para descargar,ya que es mas compacto y se ve bien,muchas gracias de todos modos. =D


----------



## Jhonny DC (Ene 20, 2010)

chacarock dijo:


> yo hice uno para un amigo con el TDA2050, la verdad genial, tiene muchisimo volumen, no tiene ni un solo ruido, eso que le hice una cajira de madera, y lo mejor de todo, funciona con 3vol, muy conforme, al integrado lo pague algo asi de 8 pesos Argentino, saludos
> HA! va fotito
> 
> http://img412.imageshack.us/i/copiadedsc0440402.jpg/


 solo una pregunta Chaca. que CI es el de la foto? porque el TDA2050 es un TO220 de 5 pines (un pentawatt) y el CI de la foto es un DIL8. ademas el TDA2050 no trabaja con 3V...
salu2


----------



## chacarock (Ene 23, 2010)

jaja tenes razon, pasa que no recuerdo y en la foto no se ve bien, es el TDA7050, bin simple y con un volumen demoledor, si nos referimos a auriculares porsupuesto. fijense en la hoja de datos
http://www.datasheetcatalog.com/datasheets_pdf/T/D/A/7/TDA7050.shtml
saludos


----------



## franking (Feb 25, 2010)

hola sabes esa bateria de tu cell es de 750 mA y tu requieres de un amper dices entonces seria que te busques las baterias de los ipod esos si tienen 1 amp


----------



## lutiky (Mar 15, 2010)

hola les comento que esta muy bueno el tema quisiera hacer uno para el mp3 pero no se cual todavia les cuento que el otro dia en san justo vi un mini amplificador que tenia (todo armado con parlantes) 10x10 cm de tamaño en el costado para la entrada de audio y lo que me gusto que tenia para colocarle tarjetas de memoria lo que queria saber como funciona eso como lee la tarjeta es complicado hacerlo, y lo unico que tenia de botones era rew-play-ff bueno me gustaria que me contaran si ya los conocen gracias


----------



## Jhonny DC (Mar 17, 2010)

Hola Lutiki. El lector de tarjetas se hace con micro-controladores y creo que ya hay un hilo bastante avanzado sobre el tema. No es complicado si estas familiarizado con los micro-controladores y como programarlos. Pero te sugiero que uses el buscador del foro porque ese tema no coincide con este hilo.
Salu2


----------



## lutiky (Mar 17, 2010)

gracias jhonny dc por tu respuesta ya me pongo a buscarlo


----------



## asrelial (Jul 22, 2010)

hola belpmx, lo que ocurre es que mire tus diagramas y me antoje del 2822m, la cosa es que en el diagrama dice que el pin 4 va a tierra (-), pero en el pcb (imprimir tda2822.pdf) el pin 4 queda en el aire y segun veo en las fotos tu lo dejaste asi, y si te funciono???


----------



## afreito (Ago 12, 2010)

Hola! luego de buscar y buscar di con este tema de discusion. Mi pregunta es la siguiente: tengo el circuito headbanger (adjunto el esquematico) montado en la proto pero me mete un ruido espantoso. no se si seran los potes ( puse 2 potes logaritmicos simples en vez de 1 doble para controlar canal por canal) el asunto es q*UE* no se si estoy haciendo algo mal o si el esquematico tiene algun error. Mañana subo una foto de lo que tengo montado en la proto. Desde ya agradezco cualquier ayuda que me puedan brindar! Saludos desde Cordoba!!


----------



## g.corallo (Ago 24, 2010)

hola tengo un problema con el tda1517p lo alimento con un trafo de 12V 1A y en las entradas tiene un capacitor de 220 nf por canal y en la salida uno de 1000uf por canal pero no anda calienta probe sacando el capacitor de 1000uf y anda un poco y calienta tambien anda cuando pongo la señal de entrada en el v+ no se cual sera el problema


salduos.


----------



## osk_rin (Sep 15, 2010)

con respecto al tda2822m en el datashet marca 2 resistencias de 4.7 ohms y el pcb las ponen con un valor de 4.7k, hicieron esa modificasion o es un pequeño error en el pcb? 

ya lo arme pero puse la de 4,7 ohms asi como esta en el datashet, kes hago la pregunta para saber si las cambio


----------



## osk_rin (Sep 25, 2010)

ya lo termine y las fotos estan por aca: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/fotos-amplificadores-hechos-casa-13123/index61.html saludos


----------



## Azurlake (Sep 27, 2010)

belpmx dijo:


> Hola Jhony, los capacitores en serie son un pequeño filtro para quitar los sonidos muy agudos y poder subir más el volumen... bueno esto lo explico el buen zenner, si quieres saber más te dejo el link....
> y eso de usar el parche cómo masa... seré honesto es mi primer PCB que hago y no se como usarlo del todo... pero aun así funciono bien...
> Mmmmm... con respescto a lo que dices que esta mal... creo que se modifica fácil... queda así--- ¿Esta bien?
> Saludos
> ...



Los capacitores en serie no hacen de filtro de agudos, sino de graves, bloqueando la señal de continua. En audio se ponen para eliminar el offset, y han de ser grandes si no quieres cargarte parte de la banda de audio también.
Un saludo


----------



## Antipani (Dic 7, 2010)

belpmx y jhonny dc .. queria preguntar porque queda una pata al aire en el integrado tda2822m o es hay donde haces el puente con el capacitor de 10uf?
 y otra cosas donde pusieron capacitores electrolítico de 0.1uf yo le puse de ceramicos, queria saber si hay algun problema si hago eso?


----------



## fosfran (Dic 30, 2010)

hola, les cuento que estoy armando un ampli estereo con el tda2822m y el esquema lo saque de este foro, la cuestion es que en la entrada de audio, hay 2 capacitores por rama que son "electroliticos" ,que supongo son para filtrar, pero de valor 0.1 micro o 100 nanos  y no los consigo. lo mas chicos que tengo son de un micro, que solucion me dan? y que funcion cumplen concretamente, gracias


----------



## djwash (Dic 30, 2010)

fosfran dijo:


> hola, les cuento que estoy armando un ampli estereo con el tda2822m y el esquema lo saque de este foro, la cuestion es que en la entrada de audio, hay 2 capacitores por rama que son "electroliticos" ,que supongo son para filtrar, pero de valor 0.1 micro o 100 nanos  y no los consigo. lo mas chicos que tengo son de un micro, que solucion me dan? y que funcion cumplen concretamente, gracias



Podrias poner el link de donde lo sacaste? asi lo veo y te hecho una mano...


----------



## fosfran (Dic 30, 2010)

es de este mismo foro osea en la primer pagina esta el zip. es el del tda2822m y el pcb es el que dice belpmx2822m, saludos


----------



## djwash (Dic 30, 2010)

fosfran dijo:


> es de este mismo foro osea en la primer pagina esta el zip. es el del tda2822m y el pcb es el que dice belpmx2822m, saludos



Podes poner de 0.22uF, 0,47uF, y hasta 1uF yo no he notado diferencia.

En los preamplificadores de las potencias que arme, les he puesto de 1uF Polyester esos 4 que lleva a la entrada...

Experimentar no cuesta nada (por lo menos en este caso)...

Saludos..


----------



## Antipani (Ene 1, 2011)

disculpen yo arme ese mismo (tda2228m) no entendí bien el tema de las conexiones, tengo una conexión para la entrada de energía, dos para los parlantes, y dos entradas en las cuales si no me equivoco son donde entra la señal del mp3 .. no entiendo porque tiene que ser por separadas y no juntas. y si son juntas como hago la coneccion del conector ..?    yo saque todo los datos de este foro y del pdf saque para colocar todo muchas gracias ...


----------



## djwash (Ene 1, 2011)

Antipani dijo:


> disculpen yo arme ese mismo (tda2228m) no entendí bien el tema de las conexiones, tengo una conexión para la entrada de energía, dos para los parlantes, y dos entradas en las cuales si no me equivoco son donde entra la señal del mp3 .. no entiendo porque tiene que ser por separadas y no juntas. y si son juntas como hago la coneccion del conector ..?    yo saque todo los datos de este foro y del pdf saque para colocar todo muchas gracias ...



Segu vi en el PDF estan separadas fisicamente, pero comparten la masa (GND), asique deberas fijarte en el diagrama cual de los pines es la masa y ahi te quedarian solo tres cables de entrada:

GND---R IN---L IN...

Saludos...


----------



## Antipani (Ene 1, 2011)

Ok muchas gracias me voy a fijar ....


----------



## romel777 (Mar 15, 2011)

no habria problemas en alimentarlo con una pila de 9v?


----------



## belpmx (Nov 13, 2011)

El problema de la pila de 9V es que entrega poca corriente.

Saludos


----------



## alexhuacho (May 12, 2020)

hola  a todos gracias a sus aportes yo  también hice mi circuito, me quedo  genial, ahí le envió el pcb, gracias a todos.
No puedo subir el archivo pcb.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 12, 2020)

alexhuacho dijo:


> No puedo subir el archivo pcb.


Subí el diseño del PCB en PDF para que pueda transferirlo quien lo desee. Con esa imagen en JPG no se puede hacer nada...


----------



## alexhuacho (May 13, 2020)

listo, así está mejor, comprimido en rar y en pcb


----------

